# trial street lenkwinkel geogesuch



## 525Rainer (16. September 2009)

servus,

nachdem ich mich jetzt lange zeit an mein fullie gewöhnt hab, will ich jetzt fürn winter ein hardtail.

da ich mir den rahmen bauen lass, hab ich ein paar fragen was ihr zur geo meint.
angefangen hab ich ja mit dem kurzen echo pure 2002. das ist immer noch mein lieblingsradstand. allerdings hat das kurze kettenstreben darum muss ich ein paar mm draufrechnen.
also halten wir fest: der radstand soll 1070-1080 betragen. da mein rad verschiebbare ausfallende bekommt sollte das machbar sein.

kettenstreben sollen 400mm sein. aufgrund der bunnyhop performance und weil ich eigentlich keinen sicheren stand aufm hinterrad brauche. mit dem rad wird auch nicht viel gegaped oder sidegehopt.

jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen frage. was fürn lenkwinkel?
weiss jemand was das alte echo pur für einen lenkwinkel bei 425er gabel hatte? ich kann mich erinnern der war sehr sehr flach.
ich möchte eine 100mm gabel fahren mit 478mm einbauhöhe.

ich hab gelesen das inspired fourplay hat 73 grad lenkwinkel? really? ich dachte ich nehm was um die 70 dann hab ich nach unten noch spielraum wenn ich evtl. doch a starrgabel einbaue.
ich möchts allerdings schon recht steil weil ich glaube das hilft bei backward nosemanuals die ich üben will. stimmt des?

der rahmen kriegt natürlich sattel, hinten verschiebbare singlespeedausfaller mit CK und vorne hammerschmidt. quasi ein zweigangrad. nur beim lenkwinkel bin ich noch nicht sicher!


----------



## bike-show.de (16. September 2009)

Das Inspired hat einen 73° Lenkwinkel. Allgemein wird es damit vorne etwas quirliger, was meiner Meinung nach besser für das Rollen auf dem Vorderrad passt.

Laut dieser Liste hatten die frühen Pures einen 71.5° Lenkwinkel:
http://free-du.htnet.hr/trials/frames.html

Mein Marino hat auch einen 73° Lenkwinkel, weil ich mich weitgehend an die Geo von den Ashton-Rahmen gehalten habe. Für Indie-Trial genau das Richtige, dann aber mit kürzerem Radstand (~1060).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (16. September 2009)

der radstand richtet sich bei mir immer nach dem tretlager zum steuerrohr. wenn ich 400erter streben habe statt 385 muss ich 1,5cm mehr radstand haben sonst wird mir das rad vorne zu kurz. bei meinem fullie hab ich zum beispiel 430er streben aber der abstand tretlager zu steuerrohr ist ungefähr genauso wie bei meinem pure mit 1065mm.
aber danke für deine meinung. ich werd dann auf jedenfall nen 70er lenkwinkel nehmen und mal etwas rumrechnen wie er dann bei der 425mm starrgabel wird.

was würdest du fürn tretlager machen? ich dachte an plusminus 0 oder maximal +1.


----------



## Eisbein (16. September 2009)

70° ist schon arg flach...

Grade wenns spaßiger werden soll würde ich schon 72° nehmen, wobei das natürlich immer auf kosten der fahrstabilität bei höheren geschwindigkeiten geht. Ich geh davon aus das du damit auch mal ne tour drehen willst...

Wo lässt'n dir den rahmen braten?


----------



## 525Rainer (16. September 2009)

ja, ihr habt wohl recht. ich hab grad mein fullie vermessen und da hab ich bei abgesenkter gabel schon 70grad. was zum tretlager zu sagen?
na, tour eher nicht. soll ein reines urban bike werden. aber trotzdem mit der hammerschmitt weil dann hab ich trialgang mit 22er ritzel vorne und denselben gang mal 1,6. 
nicolai wird es schweissen.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. September 2009)

andi, schreib halt auch mal was! ich seh das du online bist mit deinem deppertem ifon!


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. September 2009)

aaaaaaaah hab jetzt gerade einen kleinen Roman für Dich verfasst und auf "gehe zu" anstatt auf "Antwort" gedrückt. Danke lieber heutiger Montag Morgen!

Mein Substrat aus dem Ganzen nochmal kurz aufbereitet. Diesmal ohne genaue Erklärung und witzige Zwischenstücke:

unbedingt steiler Lenkwinkel! Vorderradsachen und Wendigkeit ole! (ich fahr jetzt 72,5 bei 40 mm Vorlauf und denke für pures Urban würde ich noch drauflegen wollen)
Innenlager: bissl unter Null a la Syntave zb - 0,5
auch auf "Reach" achten - Mitte Innenlager bis Mitte Steuerrohr oben - durch Spiel mit Lenkwinkel verändert man ja entweder Radstand(bei gleichbleibender Reach) oder eben Reach (bei gleichbleibdenden Radstand) irgendwas um die 650 od 660 könnt Dir hier schmecken...

ah ja und falls sich ein Treffen bei mir und dem Andi in nächster Zeit ausgeht, dann sei dabei!


----------



## ecols (17. September 2009)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> [..] ohne genaue Erklärung und witzige Zwischenstücke



schade!

Wie wärs wenn du dein Pure einfach massstäblich vergrößerst? das war dir Laggel doch eh zu kurz..  Für VR Spielereien ist 40mm Vorlauf halt extrem arg, da ists klar dass du dir das steiler wünschst. Kommt etzt a bissl auf die Gabel an, aber ich würde shcon so richtung 73° und +-0 gehen. Kettenstreben wie oben. Reach ergibt sich dann aus dem gewünschten Radstand.


----------



## andi87 (17. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> andi, schreib halt auch mal was! ich seh das du online bist mit deinem deppertem ifon!



I hab mir doch mal von nicolai einen kompletten Trialrahmen schnitzeln lassen und hab nochmal nachgedacht:
Bei meinen 390er hat lediglich ein mickriger 2,35 maxxis gepasst, frag den Falco mal wieß mit den 400ern ausschaut und was da rein passt! Fände 405er oder 410er für so ein Rad eigentlich geiler und du willst eh manualen und hüpfeln und nicht auf HR stehn. 
Lenkwinkel: 72° bei ner 80er Gabel, pro 1cm Einbauhöhenveränderung ändert sich der Winkel ja um 0,5 Grad so weit ich mich erinnern kann, d.h. du hast bei 100mm noch humane 71°, wobei du ich nie ne 100er einbauen würde! Ins BMW kommt eh bald ne 80er.
Tretlager würd ich -1cm machen.
Radstand hört sich 1075 ganz gut an und dazu die restliche Geo von BMXTB in Größe S.
 Tja harte wahl, an deiner Stelle würd ich einfach so was kaufen und mit ner Rohrverlängerung auf die Gewünschte Geo biegen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-MTB-Dirt-...ceb06b355&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2248wt_1167


----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2009)

also!

das mit dem reach, könnt man auch mit dem vorbau ausgleichen? die frage ist was fürn vorbau soll ich fahren. auf dem echo pure hab ich ja diese riesiegen steilen china tryall gefahren die ich mir freiwillig nicht mehr an ein rad schraub.
ich wollt aber den gleichen fahrn der jetzt im fullie ist. vro in M glaub ich ist des.
also lenkwinkel 72grad. seh ich ein.
ja andi, gabel. ich dacht ich fahr halt die, die da ist weil ich die dinger halt nicht geschenkt krieg!!! ich könnt mir aber auch vorstellen dass ich mir einfach so a uturn reba kauf die ich von 80 auf 100 verstellen kann.
400erter streben sind glaub ich lang genug. ich werd glaub ich einfach mal mein fullie mit auf 100mm getravelter gabel vermessen. vom handling her taugt mir das unglaublich gut. wenns hardtail 4kg leichter wird und der hinterbau a bissl kürzer ist dann ist des glaub ich eh des was ich brauch!


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. September 2009)

mit dem VRO in M machst sicher nichts falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (18. September 2009)

auf der eurobike hab ich diese gabeln hier gesehn. leider etwas schwer aber im prinzip find ich die sehr cool:

http://www.atomlab.com/forkspimp.html

ansonsten verbau ich wahrscheinlich eine rock shox reba uturn und fahr sie mit 80mm.

würdet ihr jetzt euer bike um die gabel herumbauen? also lenkwinkel, radstand und tretlagerhöhe ist ja alles gabelabhängig. also ist das der konkret beste weg sich für eine gabel zu entscheiden, die einbauhöhe zu generieren und den rahmen mit der gabel korrespondieren zu lassen in gewünschter geho die da heisst:

72grad lenkwinkel
74grad sitzwinkel
radstand: 1070mm +- 10mm weil verschiebbare ausfaller
tretlager - 0,5
kettenstreben 400mm
bestellen?

r


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2009)

edit: ich hab mich geirrt.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

ok ok, jetzt hab ich mich nochmal a bissl damit beschäftigt. und mir ist aufgefallen das ihr eure räder ja alle mit starrgabel fahrts. also wenn ich jetzt 73 grad mit einer 475mm 80mm gabel realisieren würde, dann hätt ich beim einfedern noch mehr.
was haben aktuelle starrgabeln heutzutage so für einbauhöhe? ich hab am echo eine 425er und noch eine echo 400. gibts auch höhere? ich weiss das der dominik raab mit spacern unter der gabel fährt damit sie höher baut.

also irgendwie bin ich noch nicht so sicher deswegen hab ich heut erst mal nachgefragt was mich der rahmen mit den ganzen features die ich haben will kosten wird. und da dass schon eine ganze menge ist hab ich heut beschlossen mir aus einem alten mtb-rahmen der noch rumliegt (andi, kann ich den blau lila den du nie abholen wolltest verwenden?) einen prototypen umschweisse und dann mal teste wie man draufsteht und wie er lenkt.

ich glaub ich muss erst mal die ausstattung zusammenbestellen. momentan gibts eine iso disk king in deutschland für 360euro. da ist es gar nicht mehr wert in usa zu bestellen oder?


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (28. September 2009)

Kannst Du bei ner Hammerschmidt nicht ne starre Nabe fahren?


----------



## siede. (28. September 2009)

Die Trialtech hat ja meiner Meinung nach 'ne schöne Geo 410mm lang und 35mm Vorlauf. 400mm, wie meine Echo, ist einfach zu kurz.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Kannst Du bei ner Hammerschmidt nicht ne starre Nabe fahren?



ich glaube nur im overdrive. aber der ist auch endsgrob verzahnt. obs immer bei der hammerschmidt bleibt ist auch noch die frage. die wechselbaren ausfaller haben ja auch die schaltwerksoption.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (28. September 2009)

ok, war nur ne idee, auch wegen doppelter freilauf-action und so


----------



## Monty98 (28. September 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Die Trialtech hat ja meiner Meinung nach 'ne schöne Geo 410mm lang und 35mm Vorlauf. 400mm, wie meine Echo, ist einfach zu kurz.



Die Trialtech hat 45mm Vorlauf... gewisse Dinge darf man trialmarkt.de nicht glauben

Würd die Gabel aber ohne Zweifel kaufen.

Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass die dem Rainer zwenig federt


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

der andi hat mich grad arg zugesetzt. ich kann diesen backsidemanual nicht und das ist der einzige grund warum ich den 73er lenkwinkel haben will weil ich den trick sonst nicht lern vorm game over (40. lebensjahr vorraussichtlich angenommen)
das heisst ich würd auch eine 425er gabel dafür fahren die nicht federt. wobei andi sagt der geht auch mit ner 130er gabel und am 68er lenkwinkel. aber ich glaub nur wenn man ihn schon kann. zum lernen ist es wohl anders leichter.
was gäbs den eigentlich für rahmen die meinem geowünschen entsprechen? irgendwie find ich nix was so wär.


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2009)

das ashton wärs rainer 
ich mein das alte justice was felix mal gefahren ist.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

das hat keinen sattel. ich mag schon eine klassische rahmenform.

hier mal mein erster entwurf. irgendwelche einwände oder verbesserungen?


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2009)

extrem geiles programm..

http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/

hier mal die simulation wenn ich von der 80mm gabel auf die echo pure gabel wechsle. das spuckt einem schön die winkel und radstands und tretlageränderungen aus. geil! nachlaufs usw zeugs natürlich nicht mitberechnet. könnt man aber alles einstellen.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2009)

"Rapid Prototyping (deutsch schneller Prototypenbau) ist ein Verfahren zur schnellen Herstellung von Musterbauteilen ausgehend von Konstruktionsdaten."

ich werd also eine customgeo bei nicolai bestellen und möchte sicher gehn das sich die geo gut anfühlt. deswegen hab ich beschlossen kurz ein rad das ich schon vor jahren vor dem schrottcontainer gerettet habe für diesen niederen zweck umzuformen. einfach um mal den lenkwinkel, tretlagerhöhe und radstand vorher zu testen. 

ausgangsmaterial. just a steel body is a real body:






ein paar minuten später:






1:1 aufriss von meinem favourisierten geodatenmodell. die längen mit winkelfunktionen errechnet und so musste ich keine winkel messen.
das doppelte conehead steuerrohr und sitzrohr ist zu lang, das tretlager viel zu tief. das unterrohr zu kurz und der hinterbau für 28er räder, zu schmal für breite reifen und überhaupt total falsch. customize or die!






erst wollt ich ja das unterrohr irgnedwie längen aber ich habs dann aufgegeben und ein wald wiesen rohr eingebraten. gebraten im wahrsten sinne des wortes. die betonung liegt auf RAPID prototyping. morgen bau ich ihn mal auf, das hinterrad passt schön rein und die geo hab ich eigentlich gut getroffen. wenn er sich unstabil anfühlt werd ich um gussets nicht drumrum kommen. ich hab noch ein paar massive flacheisen rumliegen. no risk no fun.


----------



## Ray (8. Oktober 2009)

Sehr spannend und interessant. Am Ende sparst Du Dir noch das Geld fürs Nicolai und fährst mit dem Prototyp, der jetzt schon ziemlich cool aussieht


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2009)

der erste prototyp hat noch a bissl nach monty ausgesehn.. ich musste allerdings das steuerrohr massiv verkürzen und somit hab ichs dann doch nochmal gedreht


----------



## LBC (8. Oktober 2009)

oh mein gott, aus alt mach neu.
Das ist doch nicht dein ernst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (8. Oktober 2009)

Rainer, du hast nen Vogel! Und das sag ich voller Bewunderung.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2009)

so richtig extrem fahrtüchtig ist es bis jetzt leider nicht. das liegt am steuerrohr was etwas grösser ist als normal. vielleicht hab ich noch alte stahlsteuersatzschalen die ich einfach festschweiss. integrated dann quasi.. apropo, das innenlager ist neuester pressfit standard. war eh ausgeschlagen und das gewinde im rahmen war echt nicht mehr zu retten. vom draufstehn und rollen und auch a bissl bunnyhoppen fühlt sich die geo sehr gut an. tretlager ist nicht zu hoch, rahmen ist nicht zu lang aber der grosse vorbau muss dann echt sein.


----------



## siede. (9. Oktober 2009)

interessant... auf dem zweiten Blick und mit viel Fantasie siehts doch gut aus.

Machst du den entgültigen Rahmen auch selber? Oder wirds ne Bestellung bei Marino oder co.?


----------



## cmd (9. Oktober 2009)

@siede: ich zitiere rainer einfach nochmal für:
ich werd also eine customgeo bei nicolai bestellen und möchte sicher gehn das sich die geo gut anfühlt.

@rainer: sieht verdammt cool aus das ding, vorallem die kerze(sattelstütze). 
sind die kettenstreben jetzt schon 400mm, wie du später auch fahren willst? sieht kürzer aus, kann aber täuschen.

Ich hatte lange nach einem rahmen mit meiner wunschgeo suchen müssen, letztendlich musste ich mich mit einem guten kompromiss zufrieden geben.
eine sonderanfertigung konnte und wollte ich mir nicht leisten.  bin schon gespannt aufs nicolai ... werde dann sicher vor neid platzen ...

grüße cmd


----------



## erwinosius (9. Oktober 2009)

Saugeile Aktion. 
Saugut. Und wie stabil ist das Teil? Schaut doch echt schon ganz annehmbar aus.
Gewicht??
Das nenn ich mal experimentielle Geometriefindung.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ravyGER (11. Oktober 2009)

Einfach nur genial  

Vielleicht findeste ja jemanden ders sogar kaufen würde


----------



## infinitetrails.de (14. Oktober 2009)

Finde es auch genial... Nachdem Du gedanklich ja schon bei Nicolai bist warum dann eigentlich kein Gates Riemenantrieb?


----------



## Maxximum (14. Oktober 2009)

weil der mit der hammerschmidt nicht funktioniert


----------



## infinitetrails.de (14. Oktober 2009)

Das kam bei mir eher so rüber als ob Rainer die HS so rumliegen hätte und deswegen verbaut, sehe die HS auch irgendwie nicht in einem Trialbike... 
Aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht ob es brauchbare Naben für den Gates gibt etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. Oktober 2009)

Für die Gates kannst du Ritzel bekommen für die ganznormalen Schimanofreiläufe. Also jede Kassettennabe.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2009)

dem gates und dem riemenrad trau ich nicht zu dass er ohne verschleiss bleibt wenn ich auf ne kante rutsche. gates und gscheiter rockring?

desweiter muss ein gates immer 1 a justiert sein. 1a justiert widerspricht sich mit meinen bikes. ich hab nie was gut justiert.

hammerschmidt ist eigentlich nicht meins, aber die einzige möglichkeit um einen gang zum trialen und einen streetgang an nem bike zu fahren dessen kette singlespeed gespannt wird. das bike wird auch sicher wieder mehr als reines rumhüpfbike. vielleicht siehts sogar die berge deswegen kriegts auch ein 350er sattelrohr.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich auch sine Wunschgeo von Nicolai brutzeln lassen. Bei breitenmodifizierter 400er Kettenstrebe passt eine AlexDX32 mit 2,3er Reifen gerade so rein.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Oktober 2009)

hast du ein foto von dem rahmen? ich frag vielleicht mal andere bmxtb fahrer oder lass mir bei bedarf einfach das yoke vom helius FR einbaun. das muss dann schon 100% tig für 2,5er passen.. vielleicht liegts auch an dem hinterbau für V oder magurabrakes? mein rahmen wird disk only.


----------



## sdh (15. Oktober 2009)

ein kolege von mir hat ein bmxtb. hatte mal ein 2.6 irc kujo (???) Drauf. Hatte platz.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Oktober 2009)

hab den rahmen heut mit einer gabel gefahren die eigentlich zu lang ist. damit hat er einen lenkwinkel von 70 grad (ohne sag) und tretlager ist leicht im plus. um das spiel im steuerrohr zu beseitigen hab ich heut kurzerhand längs ausfgeschnitten, zusammengebogen und wieder zugeschweisst.






scheibenbremsaufnahme hat er heut auch bekommen. das kleine flacheisen lag grad rum und die bohrung für die gepäckträgeraufname konnt ich benutzen. hat sogar ohne probleme funktioniert.






mal ein foto wie ich draufsteh auf dem ding. lenker muss noch höher und tretlager möcht ich jetzt doch ein leichtes minus haben. was meint ihr?






auf lenkerhöhe ging das bike ganz gut. was mit der gabel schon gar nicht so schlecht ist. aufm hinterrad steht der rahmen bestens. ich werd die kettenstreben so machen dass der verschiebebereich über 400 geht. was ich am überlegen bin ist echt ein tieferes tretlager. ich bin halt so riesig und steh irgendwie so drauf auf dem bock. für trial ist das heutzutage normal aber es fährt sich seltsam! mein fullie hat zwar auch +- 0 aber das federt ja dann auch ziemlich ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hast du ein foto von dem rahmen? ich frag vielleicht mal andere bmxtb fahrer oder lass mir bei bedarf einfach das yoke vom helius FR einbaun. das muss dann schon 100% tig für 2,5er passen.. vielleicht liegts auch an dem hinterbau für V oder magurabrakes? mein rahmen wird disk only.


----------



## ecols (23. Oktober 2009)

Jucheee!! Ich frei mich scho aufs Video!

Wann isses so weit, Rainer?


----------



## soma (23. Oktober 2009)

Also Rainer, ich verfolge hier deinen Thread schon die ganze Zeit. Erst musste ich an einen Bekannten denken; er als Bastler hat vor mehr als 10 Jahren (vllt. waren es auch schon 15 Jahre...) aus zwei alten Kettcars und einem alten Mofamotor ein Go-Kart gebruzelt. Allerdings hielt das nicht sehr lange 

Dann fängst du noch mit deinem Prototypen an zu trialen und ich denk mir nur die ganze Zeit "was nen Typ, hoffentlich bricht ihm das nicht unterm Arsch weg".

Soweit so gut. Habe mir dann die Links deiner Sig angeschaut und bin auf deiner Homepage gelandet. Dass du Fliesenleger bist, hast du mir ja schon mal geschrieben, nur dachte ich noch zu diesem Zeitpunkt, du wärst wie die vielen anderen. Nicht wirklich Lust die Aufträge abzuarbeiten, Standard-Sachen etc. (denke, du kennst diese Sorte Menschen auch). Aber deine Arbeiten sind wirklich sehr gut und mit wahnsinnig viel Liebe zum Detail erarbeitet. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich selten so schöne Bäder gesehen, wie du auf deiner Homepage zeigst.

Wollt ich nur mal loswerden 

Achso, bin wirklich sehr auf dein neues Nicolai gespannt!


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2009)

danke für das bild angelo!
weisst du die geo von dem teil? ich finds richtig geil.

danke soma für das kompliment. die arbeit frisst mich trotzdem auf! ein hartes brot.

das nicolai werd ich jetzt noch nicht bestellen. ich hab festgestellt das mir evtl. das 0er tretlager nicht taugt. ich werd jetzt in aller ruhe gabel und parts bestellen mit denen das rad dann aufgebaut wird. und es an meinen zweiten prototypen bauen. hab mir einen 18,90euro stahlrahmen (neu!) auf ebay bestellt und werd den mit etwas mehr liebe umschweissen und dann länger testen.
ich hab mich jetzt so lang an das fullie gewöhnt dass ich mit einer reinen trialgeo gar nicht mehr so klar komm.  evtl. bau ich mein hardtail jetzt in einer CC ähnlicheren geo und kanns dann überall fahren. sprich niedrigeres tretlager und 410er kettenstreben vielleicht. ich will das testen. wichtig ist dass ich mich draufstell und wohlfühl und nicht dass ich draufsteh wie ein depp aber dann 5cm irgendwo höher komm.
das nicolai wird dann evtl kein bmxtb sondern ein Trialbike auf Argon FR basis. das heisst dann unter 2kg und vor allem hammerschmitt kompatibilität. das bmxtb kann  damit leider nicht ausgestattet werden.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> danke für das bild angelo!
> weisst du die geo von dem teil? ich finds richtig geil.



Radstand: 1040
Tretlager: 0
Kettenstrebe: 400
Lenkwinkel: k.A. wir haben Kalle gesagt, dass da ne Starrgabel rein soll.

Fazit: absolute Manual und BunnyHop Kiste. Auf dem HR wesentlich anstrengender, als eine Trial Geo. Durch das erhöhte Innenlager aber dennoch trialtauglich.

P.S. Die Daten habe ich aus dem Kopf aufgeschrieben. Wenn Marco mir die genauen Daten schickt besser ich das hier nach...


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2009)

und täglich grüsst der prototyp....

als basis dient diesmal ein neuer mtb stahlrahmen. einziges kriterium war:

-stahl
- mtb 
-1 1/8 zoll steuerrohr
-günstig

ich wurde sehr schnell auf ebay fündig. dort gibt es diesen wunderschönen rahmen mit v-brake aufnahme für 18,90 euro (!!!!!!) sofortkauf:






seltsamerweise sind die kettenstreben einmal innen und einmal aussen hydrogeformt und mit genau 43cm natürlich viel zu lang. die reifenfreiheit ist dagegen sehr gut.






deswegen startet meine modifikation mit dem kürzen ebendieser um 3cm.






die sitzstreben wurden mit dem hammerforming-verfahren am oberen yoke nach unten geformt um den anschluss zum tretlager wieder herzustellen. vorteil: das tretlager kommt im aufbau dann höher.






die kettenstreben hab ich  etwas nach innen geformt damit das gewinde des tretlagers frei bleibt.






anpunkten und den geraden felgenlauf prüfen






rundherum verschweisst. ja mei.. des passt scho. 






relativ mittiger lauf einer echo trial felge.






ende der ersten modifikation. für die kurze zeit die ich hatte ist das ganz passabel geworden.
man sieht das nun das tretlager bei einer 430er gabel mit steuersatz um die 0 sein wird. radstand schaut auch gut aus was ich bis jetzt gemessen hab.






ich werd den rahmen nun mal mit einer 400mm und 425mm starr und einer 450mm federgabel testen. 

als nächsten schritt hab ich vor das steuerrohr umzuschweissen und final wenns irgendwie ist mit einem flacheisen eine hammerschmittaufnahme zu basteln.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2009)

fährt sich jetzt gar nicht übel. radstand ist mjt der gabel 1075mm. tretlager +1. lenkwinkel ist noch zu flach. die avid v-brake taugt noch nix. genügend potential zum tunen.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr cool... Wozu brauchst Du denn da noch den Kalle?


----------



## -OX- (31. Oktober 2009)

Rainer super Projekt !!



			
				525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> die avid v-brake taugt noch nix



ja n Booster mußt bei den dünnen Streben schon noch drann machen


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2009)

heute wollte ich eigentlich die 425er starrgabel testen. hab sie eingebaut und festgestellt das der rahmen immer noch unter 70 grad lenkwinkel hat. ausserdem taugt mir keine starrgabel mehr. ich bin zu alt und meine knochen sind hart genug.

also hab ich in einer kurzschlussaktion das grosse blatt in der flex aufgelegt und mit der gewissheit dass ich nur eine stunde zeit hatte einen schönen keil aus dem vorderen teil des unter und oberrohrs herausgeflext. was für ein schönes gefühl wenn die flex ins material eintaucht. kamera hatt ich leider keine mit.
hab das ganze dann wieder verschweisst und um keine risiken einzugehn zwei fette gussets draufgebraten.
ja, das hätte man schöner gestalten können aber nonstop gings dann nach regensburg zur trialsession. da hat sich das rad dann echt sehr gut bewährt.
andi war ganz begeistert. seltsamerweise hat das rad jetzt einen  radstand von um die 1030!!! aber fühlt sich gar nicht so an. ich weiss nicht an was es liegt. 
steuerwinkel müsste jetzt so um die 71-72 grad sein. fühlt sich gleich tausendmal geiler an. vielleicht nehm ich es vorne nochmal auseinander und verlänger es um 3cm zum testen. da könnt ich dann auch die gussets schöner gestalten aber heut bin ich so geil zurechtgekommen mit dem teil dass ich mir sag, wieso nicht. wieso nicht 1030. ich mach eh fast nur bunnies also was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2009)

Einfach genial zu lesen! Mach weiter so! 
Bin auf das fertige Nicolai gespannt.


----------



## Maxximum (31. Oktober 2009)

sehr coole aktion rainer  
auch ein weg die wunschgeo zu finden!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2009)

am anfang noch der erste prototyp, danach dann heute in regensburg der neue proto schon mit dem umgeschweissten steuerrohr.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7367853"]turntaub prototypes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2009)

sehr cool!

"du host jo überhaupt koa Ahnung!" 

Nach so vielen Special-Guest-Appearances wie dei Dame scho ghobt hot, hot sie sehr wohl Ahnung ... trotzdem stehts da sehr gut die Geo!


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. November 2009)




----------



## LauraPalmer (1. November 2009)

Hätte es nie gadacht, aber dieser Thread bekommt Konkurrenz auf der ewigen Legendenliste dieses Forums!

mit der Leidenschaft bist Du in einem Paralleluniversum Guru und hast einen Harem der ob seiner Größe gesetzlich zu einem Betriebsrat verpflichtet ist!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2009)

ah der alte thread!

heute hab ich turntaub eighteen-ninety in team telekom lackierung mal vermessen.

Hier die genauen geodaten:

Lenkwinkel: 71,7 grad (ohne sag)
Sitzwinkel: 69,5 grad
Radstand: 1035
Kettenstreben: 400
Tretlager: + 15mm

soja, fährt sich wunderbar. das stypropordings war 98cm hoch. für die erste session scho mal cool.


----------



## accutrax (1. November 2009)

die geo erinnert mich etwas  an das 2soulscycles 41.5 ...
69,5..69,5 (mit langer gabel)..415mm kettenstrebe...tretlagerhöhe ?

..geiles projekt !

gruss accu


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2009)

cooler rahmen. ich hab das grad mal von der 518er auf die 470mm gabel runtergerechnet. dann hätt der rahmen folgende geo:

radstand: 1053,2
lenk winkel 71,9
sitzwinkel 71,9
tretlager -22,7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

echt cooles Projekt!!! ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Testen!!


----------



## Bartenwal (2. November 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

hast Du Dir den Winkelmesser selber gebaut? Oder gibt es ihn zu kaufen?

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2009)

der winkelmesser ist von einem schreiner geliehn. ich kann aber evtl. meine fox vanilla gegen ihn eintauschen. der winkel ist saugeil.
der winkel kommt von http://www.markmiller.de


----------



## accutrax (3. November 2009)

...den winkel gegen eine fox vanilla eintauschen.....

...der beste fred seit jahren......

gruss accu

ps...er ist wirklich saugeil....


----------



## 525Rainer (8. November 2009)

irgendwie gehts jetzt nur noch nebensächlich um die geofindung. es ist eher so ein rantasten an den rahmenbau. vielleicht bringt das christkind ein WIG und ein paar rohre. bis dahin hab ich nochmal ein rad recycled.

ein geschenk vom fahrradhändler meines vertrauens:





das innenlager schaut nicht nur aus wie eine bombe aus dem 1. weltkrieg, es ist auch fast so schwer.





der rahmen hat ein unbrauchbares 1 zoll steuerrohr und ist zu klein, um für meine neue geo umgeformt zu werden.





das unterrohr wird nun zum oberrohr, als steuerrohr findet sich ein heizungsrohr mit 34mm innendurchmesser. das neue unterohr ist eher schlank, kann aber mit einem mehr an wandstärke überzeugen und war mal ganz was anderes. ja, es hat ein loch.





das renovierte alte tretlagergehäuse und das gewichtsoptimierte steuerrohr.





anpassen





heften





braten





fertiges rahmendreieck wird





mit dem tretlager





vereint.





angehefteter verkürzer und verbreiteter hinterbau. 





fertig verschweisster rahmen, vom lack befreit.





ausschneiden der gussets.





die gussets haben eine spezielle form.





anheften





drei farben blau





überprüfung der neuen wunschgeo





fertig...





aufgebaut.















neue geo:
lenkwinkel: 72grad
sitzwinkel: 74grad
radstand: 1040mm
kettenstreben: 395mm
tretlager: -1


was ich crazy find, ich hab den hinterbau und rahmen mit augenmass zusammengeschweisst und der hinterreifen läuft perfekt. ich musste nicht mal die stellung der bremsbeläge gross ändern.
das steuerrohr ist etwas zu weit aber ich hab den steuersatz wie beim letzten prototypen mit flachs montiert (ohne witz) das funktioniert. ist ja auch ein heizungsrohr.
die neue geo passt mir wunderbar. durch das tiefere tretlager steht man viel schöner im rad. der lenker ist auf dem foto noch zu hoch. ein manual fühlt sich mit einem minus tretlager einfach viel besser an. 

bin gespannt ob er hält. er ist leichter als der letzte team telekom taiwanprototyp.


----------



## -OX- (8. November 2009)

Oh zu geil !!!!

(Aber ich finde rein optisch sollte das Oberrohr  und das Unterrohr den selben Durchmesser haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (8. November 2009)

das unterrohr stemmt sich mit seiner enormen wandstärke gegen den trend.
ich hatt nix anderes und der rahmen musste heute fertig werden weil der kunde (ich) schon ungeduldig war.


----------



## Maxximum (8. November 2009)

sehr sehr geil rainer!

wenn du die perfekte geo gefunden hast brauchst du kein rad mehr bei nicolai bestellen, weil deine prototypen so gut sind.


----------



## Schreiner (8. November 2009)

Rainer ich schreib mal meine wunschgeo für meine neues freeridehardtail 
auf und schick Die bestellung dann raus.

Liefertermin mende 2010 aber bitte in bunt


----------



## jan_hl (8. November 2009)

Top!

Ich wuenschte ich haette ne kleine Werkstatt und Platz fuer ein Schweissgeraet, dann wuerd ich den ganzen Tag nix anderes machen als Rahmen zusammenbrutzeln


----------



## urks (9. November 2009)

"Jetzt ist schon wieder was passiert" würde der gute, alte Wolf Haas schreiben (falls ihr den nicht kennt unbedingt lesen)....

Der Tread ist besser als jede Doku-Soap!! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Mutation


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. November 2009)

Das was du da machst ist einfach nur geil!!! Weiter so!!! Ich bin auf die erste Serienproduktion gespannt! ;-)
Ich glaub viele Rahmenbauer haben genauso angefangen wie du!


----------



## erwinosius (10. November 2009)

Hmmm.....da bekommt man ja echt Bock auch selber mal anzufangen Rahmen zu schweißen. Werde mir mal ein altes Rad zulegen. Schweißgerät und Zubehör hätte ich ja....
Aber zu deinem Bike. Ich würde die Gussets weglassen und eher nur eine Verstrebung im Dreieck zwischen Ober-, Unterrohr und Steuersatz einschweißen. Hält doch genausoviel und sieht doch gleich besser aus?
gruß
erwin
(der wenn du so weiter machst bald auch das Schweißgerät holt.)


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2009)

Rainer du spinnst


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2009)

rainer, ich brauch ein neuen rahmen. könnte dir noch ein paar alte trial rahmen schicken, sofern du alu schweissen kannst.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2009)

und unbedingt die drei brenner filme mit josef hader schauen!

das gusset brauch ich als sicherheitsreserve. wenn der hinterbau mal abreisst stell ich mir nicht so schlimm vor aber wenn vorn was bricht, aua! ich denk zwar es würde auch so halten aber anfangs lass ich es lieber.
was mich wundert ist die steifigkeit von dem ding. evtl. liegts an den fetten schweissraupen.
bin fleissig am fahren. das feeling ist auf jedenfall neu für mich und wunderbar wenn man so ein ding bastelt was dann so gut funktioniert.

ich hab da jetzt diverse ideen für den winter die nicht nur das hardtail betreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (11. November 2009)

finde die aktion auch ziemlich geil, versuch dich doch mal an nem schönen stahl trialrahmen was filigranes, dat wär was...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2009)

Sag mal, Rainer, hast du die obere Lagerschale eingehanft?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2009)

die untere auch! hat er irgendwo oben geschrieben

hat halt bissl spiel gehabt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2009)

Ah okay. Muss ich mir merken, falls ich mal wieder irgendwo Lagerspiel habe.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2009)

beim nächsten rahmen lass ich mir das steuerrohr schön innen ausdrehn. hab einen spezl der eine drehmaschine hat. aber die ist 15km entfernt und ausserdem ist das outsourcing. das ist ja dann fast wie bei canyon.

das nächste was ich machen werde ist die hammerschmitt aufnahme am aktuellem prototypen. mir fehlt einfach ein zweiter gang um richtig geschwindigkeit aufbaun zu können. aber jetzt fahr ich erst mal a bissl bevor ich das ding wieder zerleg.


----------



## erwinosius (11. November 2009)

Die Frage ist ja warum du nicht überhaupt deinen Rahmen komplett selber baust... Wenn man das mit dem Gewicht/Stabilität dann noch einigermaßen passabel hinkriegt wäre das doch ne geile Alternative.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. November 2009)

den nächsten rahmen werd ich mit columbus cromo rohren mit 0,8er wandstärke bauen. ich hab mir mal einen satz rohre und ein tretlager anbieten lassen. 
mal schaun wie sich das ganze mit meinem billig schutzgasschweisgerät schweissen lässt. die länge der rohre und der preis lässt viel spielraum zum üben.
die geo für den neuen rahmen werd ich nochmal leicht abändern einfach so zum spass. ob ich beim nächsten rahmen schon den hinterbau selber baue oder einen taiwanspenderhinterbau dranhefte werd ich mir noch überlegen. die funktionieren eigentlich sehr gut und sind billiger als einzelne streben. aber schon allein wegen der ausfaller möcht ich mindestens einen selber versuchen. vielleicht mit sitzstreben ala gt zaskar.


zur vervollständigung des threads das neue video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7689710"]rainscobikes video one on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## franky-biking (20. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Video wieder, Rainer! Du steckst ja eine irre Zeit in dein Hobby! Schweissen - Fahren - Filmen - Filme bearbeiten! Und dann noch Family und Job!? Respekt! Da wird hier so manch einer neidisch! Ich bin's jedenfalls! 

Wie bekommt man das alles unter Dach und Fach?

Steht eigendlich dein urspünglicher Plan noch dir ein Nicolai als Endprodukt bauen zu lassen?

Ich hab übrigens ein Argon FR mit dem alten dreidimensionalen Ausfallende und werd morgen mal für dich die Kettenstrebenlänge nachmessen, wenn's dich noch interessiert!? (Bin heut auf den alten Thread bei Nicolai gestossen)
Vielleicht ist's etwas kürzer als beim aktuellen Ausfaller. Der Kalle könnte die bestimmt noch für dich machen!

Gruss Franky


----------



## franky-biking (21. November 2009)

Also Rainer,

weiss nicht ob's noch interessant ist, aber der kürzeste Radstand eines Argon FR mit den Ausfallenden von 2007 (die empfänd' ich allein schon fürs trialen stabiler als die aktuellen) ist genau 411mm.

Denke Nicolai wär aber nicht Nicolai wenn er das Yoke am Tretlageransatz nicht kürzen könnte, sodass die Reifenfreiheit bestehen bleibt. Rein materialmässig könnten gut 1,5cm - 2cm drin sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2009)

servus franky,
mein leben ist ein schmaler grat. es ist wie wenn du auf eine rote gelbe ampel zufährst, ans handy rangehst und dich gleichzeitig anschnallst weil dir die polizei entgegenkommt während du mit dem fuss lenkst und nicht weisst wo du die flasche hinstellen sollst deren deckel dir gerade in den fussraum gefallen ist.
411 ist schon recht lang. und da ich jetzt weiss wie geil die richtige geo ist kommt sowieso nur noch custom geo in frage. 
momentan schwank ich hin und her was ich mir kaufen soll. ein fahrradrahmen ist allerdings nicht in der auswahl aber rohrsätze, hinterbauten und schweissgeräte.


----------



## cmd (21. November 2009)

geil rainer! also wirds ein stahlrahmen ... kalle hat sowieso schon genug kohle ^^
kanns kaum erwarten, den ersten richtigen rainscobikes rahmen zu sehen ...

grüße, cmd


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2009)

grad hat mir der erwin geschrieben dass er schweisstechnisch gut ausgerüstet ist und da hab ich mir gedacht ich frag gleich hier damit mehr leute was davon haben.

ich hab mich jetzt a bissl durchs internet gelesen und festgestellt das für den rahmenbau WIG am geeignetsten ist. aus dem grund weil diese schweissart den schwächsten lichtbogen und die niedrigste temperatur beim schweissen ermöglicht und weil man nähte an schlechtzugänglichen stellen unterbrechen kann und ohne sichtbaren schnitt wieder fortführen.
durch die niedrige temperatur wird der stahl nicht neben der naht stark erhitzt und dann wieder abgekühlt was einer härtung gleichkommt. damit wird er spröde und kann an der naht oder neben der naht brechen.

ich schweiss ja mit einem billig Einhell MIG MAG. aber ich denke weil ich mit relativ wenig strom schweisse ist die hitzeeinwirkung nicht so gravierend. bis jetzt haben die rohre ja relativ dicke wandstärken aber mein neuer rohrsatz hat dann ja 0,8 und da bin ich mir unsicher ob MIG MAG auch wenn ich mir grösste mühe geb (was bis jetzt noch nicht der fall war) ausreichend für eine sicherste verbindung ist. schönheit mal ausser acht gelassen. schliesslich wird das material schon arg belastet.

selbst aluminium könnte ich mit meinem MIG MAG schweissen. aber ich habe jetzt mal beschlossen. steel is real. ich will stahl. alu braucht fräsmaschinen, alu braucht teure rohrsätze, alu braucht berechnete rahmen usw. ich klammer deswegen alu komplett aus.

ich hab mich mal etwas durch die WIG schweissgeräte gelesen und grob gesagt steig ich noch nicht ganz durch.
es gibt wohl geräte aus china die bei 300 euro beginnen und gut ausgestattet um die 1000euro kosten: 
http://www.lcdvision.de/
und markengeräte die bei 1500 euro als kleinstes DC beginnen und gut ausgestattet ab 3000euro zu haben sind.
http://www.ewm.de/

-ein DC Gleichstrom inverter reicht aus für stahl.
-ein AC DC Gleich/wechselstrom inverter geht dann für leichtmetall.

im endeffekt würd ich dann das ACDC nehmen weil ich mir vorstellen kann für meine arbeitsmaschienen wären gestelle aus alu usw vom gewicht her nicht übel. ein markengerät mit ACDC inverter möcht ich mir nicht leisten. 3000euro übersteig das budged für ein werkzeug mit dem ich kein geld verdienen werd. von daher wenn ACDC dann billiges gerät oder gutes gerät und nur DC.

gute geräte verfügen über eine pulsefunktion. wie genau das funktioniert hab ich keine ahnung.  "Die zusätzliche Pulse-Funktion ermöglicht das Einbringen von mehr Energie ohne die Temperatur im Werkstück erheblich zu erhöhen. Hierbei lassen sich Pulsparameter wie Pulsstrom, Pulsweite und Pulsfrequenz stufenlos regeln."
auch so sachen wie stomstärke während des schweissens mit einem fusspedal kontrollieren sind mir irgendwie suspekt. 
die meisten geräte haben wohl eine funktion wo man einfach nur die materialstärke einstellt und das schweissgerät erledigt den rest.

gebrauchte geräte sind relativ schlecht zu finden. gasflasche, schlauchset und automatikschweisshelm (den ich dann unbedingt brauch) haun auch noch mal ordendlich rein.

somit bin ich noch unentschieden ob ich nicht einfach beim MIGMAG bleib und mit mühe und übung das bestmögliche raushol oder ob ich ein ein WIG investier und mich da reinfreak. 
im grunde würds mich schon reizen, man hat nur ein leben und es wär irgendwie eine schande wenn man so eine gelegenheit auslässt und ohne WIG schweissskills den planeten verlässt!


----------



## siede. (22. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein markengerät mit ACDC inverter möcht ich mir nicht leisten. 3000euro übersteig das budged für ein werkzeug mit dem ich kein geld verdienen werd.



Wer weiss, wenn das Ergebnis gut werden wird, wirst du eventuelle eine alternative zu Marino?


----------



## accutrax (22. November 2009)

525Rainer....
dein letzter satz ist die antwort auf alle (schweissgerätetechnischen) fragen...und auf alle anderen auch....

GO....!!

gruss accu


----------



## erwinosius (22. November 2009)

> ich hab mich jetzt a bissl durchs internet gelesen und festgestellt das für den rahmenbau WIG am geeignetsten ist. aus dem grund weil diese schweissart den schwächsten lichtbogen und die niedrigste temperatur beim schweissen ermöglicht


Kannst du mir diese Quelle bitte einmal geben? Diese Informationen kann ich so nicht erklären, da mit MAG-Schweißen eine größere Schweißgeschwindigkeit möglich ist.
Schwacher Lichtbogen und dadurch niedrige Temperatur ist vor allem bei dünnen Bauteilen von Vorteil.



> durch die niedrige temperatur wird der stahl nicht neben der naht stark erhitzt und dann wieder abgekühlt was einer härtung gleichkommt. damit wird er spröde und kann an der naht oder neben der naht brechen.


Eine gewisse Härtung wird man beim Schweißen immer haben, allerdings kann man diese (gerade bei Stahl sehr einfach) durch Normalglühen wieder egalisieren.



> da bin ich mir unsicher ob MIG MAG auch wenn ich mir grösste mühe geb (was bis jetzt noch nicht der fall war) ausreichend für eine sicherste verbindung ist.


das größere Problem als die Verbindung ist, dass du leicher Löcher in dein Material brennst.



> ich hab mich mal etwas durch die WIG schweissgeräte gelesen und grob gesagt steig ich noch nicht ganz durch.
> es gibt wohl geräte aus china die bei 300 euro beginnen und gut ausgestattet um die 1000euro kosten:
> http://www.lcdvision.de/
> und markengeräte die bei 1500 euro als kleinstes DC beginnen und gut ausgestattet ab 3000euro zu haben sind.
> http://www.ewm.de/


gerade beim WIG-Schweißverfahren ist der Unterschied zwischen billig und teuer spürbar. Die Stabilität des Lichtbogens ist einfach nicht der gleiche was das Schweißen ungleich erschwert. Vor allem beim Schweißen mit niedrigen Strömen ist das ein erheblicher Nachteil.



> -ein DC Gleichstrom inverter reicht aus für stahl.
> -ein AC DC Gleich/wechselstrom inverter geht dann für leichtmetall.


im Groben ja



> im endeffekt würd ich dann das ACDC nehmen weil ich mir vorstellen kann für meine arbeitsmaschienen wären gestelle aus alu usw vom gewicht her nicht übel.


Ich würde dir zu einem reinem DC-Gerät raten, da man erheblich mehr für ein ACDC Gerät ausgeben muss, das aber den Vorteil vom Aluschweißen, vor allem in deinem Fall (vorwiegend fürs Hobby) nicht rechtfertigt.
Und dann kannst du dir von dem gesparten Geld Aluminium Sachen auch woanders schweißen lassen. (Da du eh erst mal viel Zeit und Material investieren musst um Aluminium einigermaßen schweißen zu können)



> gute geräte verfügen über eine pulsefunktion. wie genau das funktioniert hab ich keine ahnung.


Die Pulsfunktion ändert den Strom während des Schweißens andauernd. Dies geschieht in einer Frequenz von bis zu 3000Hz. Das führt dann zu besserem Einbrand bei geringer Wärmeinbringung.



> auch so sachen wie stomstärke während des schweissens mit einem fusspedal kontrollieren


Dies ist vor allem bei Aluminum wichtig da man bei langen Schweißnähten das Material so sehr erhitzt dass es schneller schmilzt. Um ein gleichmäßiges Weiterschweißen zu gewährleisten muss man den Schweißstrom verringern.



> die meisten geräte haben wohl eine funktion wo man einfach nur die materialstärke einstellt und das schweissgerät erledigt den rest.


Normalerweise stellt man vor allem die Stromstärke ein, die abhängig von Materialdicke, Werkstoff, Schweißnahtposition und der eigenen Schweißgeschwindigkeit/vorliebe ist.



> gebrauchte geräte sind relativ schlecht zu finden.


stimmt.



> gasflasche, schlauchset und automatikschweisshelm


Gasflasche brauchst du
Schlauchset ist bei vielen Geräten schon dabei
Automatikhelm ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ein einfacher Schweißhelm tuts erst mal auch (ist nur eine Komfortsache)
Und mal den Schweißzusatz und anderes Zubehör nicht vergessen (Nadeln, Düsen)



> somit bin ich noch unentschieden ob ich nicht einfach beim MIGMAG bleib und mit mühe und übung das bestmögliche raushol oder ob ich ein ein WIG investier und mich da reinfreak.


Das wird deine ganz eigene Entscheidung werden.



> im grunde würds mich schon reizen, man hat nur ein leben und es wär irgendwie eine schande wenn man so eine gelegenheit auslässt und ohne WIG schweissskills den planeten verlässt!


Das zeigt wie du dich entscheiden wirst 

Für Korrekturen bin ich immer offen, aber bitte in einem netten Ton. Ich bin nicht unfehlbar aber sensibel
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (22. November 2009)

@ Rainer und Erwin:

Sehr geil, das Thema "Schweissen" interessiert mich auch (brutzel derzeit nur belangloses Zeug mir nem alten Elektrodengerät) und für so viel Information hätt' ich wahrscheinlich schon mal 4 Std. googeln müssen!

Ist sowieso der coolste Tread den ich bisher in dem Forum gelesen habe! Hier kommt ja alles zusammen. Entertainment, Spannung, techn. Wissen. Fast wie bei Kinderüberraschung! Was kommt als nächstes? Und alle geben Props. Super!

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den ersten "eigenen" Rahmen, Rainer! Weiter so!

Gruss Franky


----------



## jan_hl (22. November 2009)

@Rainer:
kennst du 

http://www.**********.org/forum3/index.php

?

Falls dein Englisch es zulaesst, wuerde ich mich da mal registrieren und umschauen.

edit:
http://www.**********.org/forum3/index.php/topic,2602.0.html


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Kannst du mir diese Quelle bitte einmal geben? Diese Informationen kann ich so nicht erklären, da mit MAG-Schweißen eine größere Schweißgeschwindigkeit möglich ist.
> Schwacher Lichtbogen und dadurch niedrige Temperatur ist vor allem bei dünnen Bauteilen von Vorteil.



hast recht. hab in der firefoxchronik nochmal nachgesehn und mich verlesen. da war von autogenschweissen die rede und nicht von MAG.



erwinosius schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Härtung wird man beim Schweißen immer haben, allerdings kann man diese (gerade bei Stahl sehr einfach) durch Normalglühen wieder egalisieren.



im nicolai video sieht man wie sie die rahmen nach dem schweissen backen tempern oder was auch immer. ist das auch bei stahlrahmen notwendig?



erwinosius schrieb:


> das größere Problem als die Verbindung ist, dass du leicher Löcher in dein Material brennst.



Mit MAG ists ja recht einfach material aufzuschweissen. allerdings versuch ich immer ohne auszukommen. ich denke aber mit dem 0.8er material komm ich  an eine grenze weil ich relativ schnell schweissen muss was bei so rohrverbindungen nicht sehr einfach ist. ich hab beim ersten prototypen das steuerrohr längs verschweisst. da kann man einfach durchziehn das sieht aus wie eine roboternaht.

mit wig wird sich auch die anbindung der rohre ändern. bei MAG kannst ja ganz andere spalte verbraten. bei WIG wird auch die vorbereitung aufwändiger.




erwinosius schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu einem reinem DC-Gerät raten, da man erheblich mehr für ein ACDC Gerät ausgeben muss, das aber den Vorteil vom Aluschweißen, vor allem in deinem Fall (vorwiegend fürs Hobby) nicht rechtfertigt.
> Und dann kannst du dir von dem gesparten Geld Aluminium Sachen auch woanders schweißen lassen. (Da du eh erst mal viel Zeit und Material investieren musst um Aluminium einigermaßen schweißen zu können)



hast recht. ich hab mir mal den text durchgelesen:
http://www.flohr-schweisstechnik.de/content/wig-schweissen-von-aluminium-rohren
alu klammer ich aus. mir ist ein gutes DC gerät dann auch lieber.



erwinosius schrieb:


> Gasflasche brauchst du
> Schlauchset ist bei vielen Geräten schon dabei
> Automatikhelm ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ein einfacher Schweißhelm tuts erst mal auch (ist nur eine Komfortsache)
> Und mal den Schweißzusatz und anderes Zubehör nicht vergessen (Nadeln, Düsen)



was für ein gas brauch ich für stahl und wig eigentlich? reines argon? ich hab für mein MAG ein ganz normales CO gemisch denk ich.
gibts bei den schweisstäben unterschiedliche? also unterschied heizungsrohr vs cro mo rahrmenrohr?

http://www.fronius.com/cps/rde/xchg...nius_international/hs.xsl/79_819_DEU_HTML.htm
in dem untersten video wird WIG schweissen dargestellt. punktet man den schweissstab wirklich so auf? ich dachte wie bei MAG durchgehend.

@franky, elektrode geht scheinbar gar nicht für so dünnwandige rohre weil der lichtbogen viel zu heiss ist.

danke für eure tips. echt geil dass es im forum immer irgendwelche leute gibt die sich krass gut auskennen.
so richtig entschieden bin ich noch nicht. irgendwie hat dieses gebrauchtrahmenrecycling und MAG verschweissen diese gettho mentalität die durch hightech rohrsätze und WIG ja etwas verloren geht. grösster nachteil ist nicht das geld was dabei draufgeht sondern die zeit.
und wie ich heute wieder mit meinem radl gefahren bin frag ich mich was ich eigentlich will. irgendwie nicht mehr als ich eh schon hab.
nächste woche bestell ich erst mal ein paar tretlagergehäuse, steuerrohre, sitzrohre und hauptrahmenrohre. hinterbauten hab ich noch zwei gebrauchte. dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## franky-biking (22. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> @franky, elektrode geht scheinbar gar nicht für so dünnwandige rohre weil der lichtbogen viel zu heiss ist.
> 
> 
> nächste woche bestell ich erst mal ein paar tretlagergehäuse, steuerrohre, sitzrohre und hauptrahmenrohre. hinterbauten hab ich noch zwei gebrauchte. dann schau ich mal weiter.


 
Ja, weiss schon, bin auch daher über die Infos froh da ich ja auch an nem neuen Schutzgasgerät interessiert bin und mich net auskenn.

Woher bekommst du denn die fertigen Rohre, Rainer?


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2009)

die rohre kommen von http://www.rahmenbauteile.de/. ist reset racing.
ich hab beschrieben was ich ungefähr brauche und dann hab ich ein angebot per pdf bekommen. schade dass man nicht in grossen onlinekatalogen nach allen möglichen rohrlängen dicken und wandstärken searchen kann. ich werd morgen mal anrufen und telefonisch bestellen. bei denen kennt sich aber nur der chef mit den rohren aus ein mitarbeiter konnte mir letzte woche nicht viel weiterhelfen.

hier ein auszug.. tretlagergehäuse kostet 8 euro, die restlichen rohre etwa 12 euro pro stück und das steuerrohr wo 6 stück rausgehn 16euro. also alles nicht so wild. (nettopreise)

CR31808 RohrNB CrMo ERW 31.8x0.8x8
CR370l6 RohrC rMo ERW 37x1,6x700 
CR28608 RohrN B CrMo ERW 28,6x0,8x800
CRMOB BS 73 Tretlagergehäuse ,39x73,BSA


----------



## erwinosius (23. November 2009)

> im nicolai video sieht man wie sie die rahmen nach dem schweissen backen tempern oder was auch immer. ist das auch bei stahlrahmen notwendig?


Backen hinterher ist bei Aluminium unbedingt notwendig. Bei Stahl im Optimalfall empfehlenswert aber nicht sooo wichtig wie bei Alu.



> Mit MAG ists ja recht einfach material aufzuschweissen. allerdings versuch ich immer ohne auszukommen. ich denke aber mit dem 0.8er material komm ich an eine grenze weil ich relativ schnell schweissen muss was bei so rohrverbindungen nicht sehr einfach ist


Bei WIG kann man auch Material aufschweißen, aber es ist ungleich schwerer....es ist besser erst gar keine Löcher reinzubraten. Und um langsamer schweißen zu können muss man den Strom dann noch weiter absenken (merke: Strom abhängig von Materialdicke)
Der Vorteil beim WIG schweißen ist dass man hier leicht absetzen kann (gerade bei Rohren gut) und dann nicht sichtbar weiterschweißen kann..



> mit wig wird sich auch die anbindung der rohre ändern. bei MAG kannst ja ganz andere spalte verbraten. bei WIG wird auch die vorbereitung aufwändiger.


Die Spalten sollten immer möglichst klein sein, vor allem wenn es um dünne Rohre geht. Prinzipiell ist die Nahtvorbereitung bei MAG und WIG sehr ähnlich.



> was für ein gas brauch ich für stahl und wig eigentlich? reines argon?


ja



> ich hab für mein MAG ein ganz normales CO gemisch denk ich.


Ist normal. Würdest du mit Argon schweißen würdest du MIG schweißen.



> in dem untersten video wird WIG schweissen dargestellt. punktet man den schweissstab wirklich so auf? ich dachte wie bei MAG durchgehend.


Ja, wenn mans kann. Mann kann aber auch den Schweißdraht hinlegen und drüber schweißen. Hier ist der Optimalfall gezeigt. Auch bei MAG wird der Draht schubweise abgeschmolzen. Dadurch das Prasseln.

soweit
gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2009)

hast du eine empfehlung für einen DC inverter? was würdest du an meiner stelle ungefähr ausgeben? ich denke das WIG wird nur für das basteln verwendet.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2009)

bei mir in der nähe ist ein merkle geschäft. ich schau da mal vorbei. grad hab ich die gebrauchtliste mal gecheckt.
http://www.merkle-landshut.de/used.pdf
gebt euch den schicken oldtimer auf seite 9! geil!


----------



## erwinosius (25. November 2009)

Also so nen direkten Tip für nen DC Inverter hab ich net.
Ich würde halt ein Markengerät nehmen. Ich hab ein Lorch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber auch Rehm,ESAB,EWM u.a sind voll in Ordnung. Ich kenn aber auch nicht alle. Das sind halt die mir geläufigen.
Rechnen würde ich mal so 1000-1500
Dir reicht zum basteln normal ein Strom bis ca 150A. Mehr brauchst du nicht. auch ein gasgekühlter Brenner reicht für deine Anwendungen.
Das Angebot auf Seite 7 ist ut. Ist halt viel stärker als du brauchst und vor allem mit Kraftstromanschluss, was die Verwendung einschränkt.
Aber auch die Angebote 10 und 11 sind schon gut.
Wenn du ein gutes gebrauchtes mit besserer Ausstattung bekommen kannst ist das auch ne gute Sache.
z.B. mit dem 10er Angebot hast du alles was du brauchsst bzw auch nicht und zahlst auch einen angemessenen Preis.
Angebot 11 ist halt ein kleineres kompakteres Gerät.
Mein Tip: wenn du es dir leisten kannst nehm das 10er, da hast du alles dabei und sogar noch die Option zum Aluschweißen (auch wenn du es nicht unbedingt brauchst)

gruß
erwin


----------



## franky-biking (25. November 2009)

Hey Rainer,

war heut morgen mit nem Kumpel frühstücken und hab Ihm von dem Thread hier erzählt. 

Er hat mal für Ford in Köln gearbeitet und meinte du könntest vielleicht bei umliegenden Maschinenbau-, Auto- oder ähnlichen Firmen wo berufsmässig geschweisst wird, günstig fündig werden. 

Meist werden Schweissgeräte 2-3 Jahre (so ist's bei Ford und vielen Zulieferern) genutzt und dann verkauft. Hier reissen sich meist Werksangehörige so was zuerst unter den Nagel und es dringt oft gar nicht nach aussen durch, aber wenn du dich da rührst kannst du vielleicht Glück haben. 

Wenn du ähnliche Betriebe umliegend hast: Fragen kost' ja nichts!

Danke für den Link übrigens! Hochinteressant.

Gruss Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2009)

hab mir gestern ein merkle mobiTIG 180 DC gekauft. 1 jahr altes vorführgerät mit voller garantie. neues schlauchset mit extra kleinem brenner, bisschen zubehör wie druckminderer und ein 3M speedglas 9100 dazu. zu einem komplettpreis wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte. mein plan war dass ich falls ich wirklich den drang verspüren sollte alu zu schweissen dieses gerät jederzeit wieder drangeben kann. die gehn raus und rein bei dem geschäft weils einfach perfekt für geländerbauer ist.

jetzt hätt ich noch eine frage: ich hab jetzt mal keine flasche mitgenommen weil ich ja meinen argon co mix quasi an eine neue argonfüllung drantauschen kann und mir somit die 200euro für eine flasche spare.
jetzt die frage: mein mix ist noch nicht leer. kann ich zum üben auch mit dem mix und wig schweissen? ich möchte am anfang reinen stahl schweissen und noch keine legierten rohre wegen der kosten.
zweite frage, kann ich dann das reine argon mit dem gleichen draht im MAG verwenden?
dritte frage: was brauch ich für schweisszusätze für 25cromo4.. auf wiki steht das alle rahmenrohrhersteller diesen stahl verwenden.
wenn ich das gas am wochenende hab, kann ich eigentlich üben. das nächste was ich bau ist allerdings eine rahmenlehre. ich hab da schon ideen.


----------



## erwinosius (25. November 2009)

WIG heißt Wolfram Inertgas Schweißen. Das heißt man benötigt ein nicht reaktives Gas wie Argon oder Helium.
Wenn du dein Aktivgas aus dem Mag-Schweißgerät nimmst dann wird dir deine Elektrode höchstwahrscheinlich oxidieren.
Vielleicht funtioniert es trotzdem aber man sollte es nicht machen.

Ob man mit reinem Argon Stahl schweißen kann ist mir jetzt nicht geläufig, aber nach meinem Wissen sollte an Stahl auch wegen der Schweißnahtgüte mit Mischgas schweißen. 
Also vielleicht doch ne zweite Flasche anschaffen? Man kann solche Flaschen auch leihen und zahlt dann nur Pfand und den Inhalt (bei Linde z.B.)

Und wegen Schweißzusatz musst du wie gesagt mal einen Fachhändler aufsuchen. Dur brauchst ja eh noch Zusatz zum "normalen" Stahl schweißen. Und der kann dir auch sagen was du für deinen cromo Stahl brauchst.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2009)

ja, wahrscheinlich hol ich mir ne zweite flasche. muss mal schaun wie das in der nähe funktioniert. ich tausch seit jahren immer die flaschen aus aber ich glaub die eine war beim MAG dabei.
 der mensch von merkle hatte zwar ein buch aber wir haben die bezeichnung nicht gefunden. irgendwie haben sich da die bezeichnungen geändert oder was weiss ich. für normalen stahl hab ich schon zusatz dahoam. am wochenende möcht ich auf jedenfall die erste naht ziehn oder alternativ das erste loch brennen und den ersten batzen aufschweissen


----------



## hst_trialer (25. November 2009)

vielleicht kann ich ein wenig helfen.

in unserem formel-rennteam bauen wir unsere stahl-gitterrohrrahmen auch komplett selber. der besteht aus 25CrMo4 (und bissl s235). wir schweißen nur mit wig und reinem argon. da sind glaub ich nur geringe mischanteile drin, an und für sich aber 99,..% argon meine ich.

mit mischgas würde ich auch nicht schweißen, ich weiß aber nicht mehr was passiert wenn man das macht.
ansonsten kann ich noch sagen dass wir sehr oft auch nur 1mm wandstärken verarbeiten, mit wig geht das echt super!

wegen zusatz weiß ich, dass wir oft 15CdV6 hatten, der ging ganz gut. soll auch für das schweißgefüge ganz gut sein. bin aber kein ausgbildeter schweißer, also sind meine infos nur bröckelige hinweise.

wer was dazu sehen will: BalticRacing


----------



## Maxximum (26. November 2009)

@hst-trialer: im fahrrad-sektor sind ja erstaunlich viele formula studentler unterwegs muss ich sagen 
find ich super!!


----------



## erwinosius (26. November 2009)

> da sind glaub ich nur geringe mischanteile drin, an und für sich aber 99,..% argon meine ich.



Also es gibt zum WIG schweißen Argon 4.6, das heißt 99,996% Argon bzw Argon 4.9 das heißt 99,999% Argon. Ist eigentlich dann nur eine Frage der Reinheit und deswegen auch des Preises. Aber 4.6 ist vollkommen ausreichend.
gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (27. November 2009)

hab heute das WIG probiert. jetzt hab ich ungefähr 1 million fragen aber ich werd sie hier nicht alle stellen sondern einen bekannten der früher alurahmen gebaut hat. den werd ich fragen ob er mir ne einweisung gibt. so per internet geht das eher schlecht.

trotzdem ein paar eindrücke: eine einfache naht zu schweissen klappt schon ganz gut. ich hab auch das 1,2mm rohr verschweisst und das klappt auch aber die naht schaut autogen mässig aus. mit was werden die schuppen erzeugt? mit dem tupfenden draht, mit dem pendelnden brenner oder mit beidem? oder liegts auch am zusatz? 
ich werd morgen mal fotos von den ersten nähten reinstellen. (!!!!) was mich schockiert ist der argonverbrauch. schweissen könnte mein teuerstes hobby werden.

was mir aufgefallen ist: desto näher der brenner am rohr ist, desto weniger brät er durch. desto flacher er gehalten wird, desto stärker ist die flamme. das schweissen klappte am besten wenn ich den brenner leicht schräg mit wenig abstand zum werkstück aufsetzte. und den draht im abstand reintippte und verschmolz.
meine elektrode war am ende allerdings nicht mehr spitz sondern rund. normal? oder fehler im system. zu nah aufgesetzt?


----------



## hst_trialer (27. November 2009)

also ich weiß nicht mehr ob es l/min waren, da gibt es doch ein maß für den durchfluss beim regler... na jedenfalls haben wir immer mit 10..15 alu geschweißt. so hat es mir mal einer gesagt. bin ber auch mit 8..10 mal klar gekommen. bei stahl immer 5..6

sind meiner erfahrungen, dass ging immer ausreichend gut und war sparsam (find ich)


----------



## 525Rainer (27. November 2009)

nun ja, ich hab in meiner euphorie glaub ich zwei stunden lang dauerhaft geschweisst.

hab mir mal den lehrfilm angschaut (WIG training)
jetzt hab ich schon viele antworten auf meine fragen und freu mich schon auf morgen.
http://www.mss-schweisstechnik.de/indexframeprod3.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (28. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dass es mit dem Schweißen bei dir klappt.
jetzt zu deinen Fragen, da ich nicht weiß welche sich von dir durch das Video schon selbst beantwortet haben:


> die naht schaut autogen mässig aus


was verstehst du darunter?


> mit was werden die schuppen erzeugt? mit dem tupfenden draht, mit dem pendelnden brenner oder mit beidem


Die Schuppen werden in deinem Fall (Schweißen mit Zusatz) durch das Abschmelzen des Zusatzes erzeugt. Der Draht schmilzt ja nicht linear sondern immer tropfenweise ab, dadurch hast du Stellen mit mehr Zusatz und beim weiterziehen dann wieder weniger wenn grad kein Draht abschmilzt,bis zum nächsten Tropfen.
Beim Schweißen ohne Draht wird die Schuppung auch durch das pendeln des Brenners erreicht.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Schuppund einer Schweißnaht kein muss, sondern eher eine optische Sache ist. Sie hat keine Auswirkung auf die Stabilität,sondern nur auf die Optik (habe das auf meinem Schweißlehrgang extra den Lehrer gefragt, und der meinte dass vor allem die Radfahrer eine Schuppung haben wollen)


> oder liegts auch am zusatz?


 nein


> desto näher der brenner am rohr ist, desto weniger brät er durch. desto flacher er gehalten wird, desto stärker ist die flamme


Der Brenner sollte immer möglichst weit an die Schweißnaht hernangehalten werden, ohne aber mit der Spitze in das Schweißbad einzutauchen. Wenn dies passiert hast du Schweißnahtfehler und deine Nadel wird stumpf.
Die Brenner Haltung sollte ca so sein:





wobei man mit der Keramik auch auf dem Werkstoff aufsetzen kann, um eine gleichmäßigere Schweißnaht zu bekommen (kein verwackeln)


> meine elektrode war am ende allerdings nicht mehr spitz sondern rund. normal? oder fehler im system. zu nah aufgesetzt?


Wie gesagt, da bist du mit deiner Nadel in dein Schweiß´bad eingetaucht und dadurch wird die Spitze zerstört. Normalerweise wird die Nadel beim korrekten Schweißen nicht stumpf...

Mit wie viel Ampere schweißt du bisher?
Wie schleifst du deine Nadel an? Du solltest sie in einem Winkel von 30° anschleifen und darauf achten dass du längsrillen schleifst (das sind die, die schwerer zu Schleifen sind)

gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2009)

hier die bilder von den heutigen wig versuchen. ich hab heut versucht so eine schuppung zu erzeugen. geschweisst hab ich ein edelstahlrohr weil ich momentan nix anderes hab. 
der film hat auf jedenfall was gebracht. ich hatte anfangs die wolframnadel zu weit in der düse und den brenner zu flach gehalten. heute blieb die nadel spitz. ich seh jetzt irgendwie land und den nächsten taiwantrashrahmen schweiss ich auf jedenfall mit wig.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2009)

auf jedenfall hält der MIG rahmen wie sau. ich hab heut üble sachen mit dem ding gemacht. aber es ist crazy mit nem 72er lenkwinkel einen weiten sprung zu landen wenn dann die gabel eintaucht und dann irgendwie gefühlte 90 grad am steuerrohr anstehn. 360er über dirts war heut nicht möglich. ich hab ständig überdreht. der rahmen dreht und das heck ist so leicht das ich panische angst vor nosedives hatte.


----------



## OldSchool (29. November 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Bayer (30. November 2009)

sauber rainer dicken respekt! sag mal wie baust du denn mit der übersetzung den speed für den table auf?


----------



## Condor (30. November 2009)

Hey Rainer, Du ermutigst einen doch Sachen einfach mal zu machen und bringst einen gleich auf dumme Ideen. Danke dir!

Wenn dein Lebensmotto nicht "wird schon schief gehn" ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> sag mal wie baust du denn mit der übersetzung den speed für den table auf?



durch ein zweites 11er ritzel das sich neben meinem 15er befindet. für dirt und street brauch ich nur das hinterrad lösen, die kette umlegen und dann gehts weiter. die führungsrolle vom kettenspanner deckt beide ab. saugeil. wie in den tour de france anfängen die das hinterrad umgedreht haben für berg und abfahrtsgang
mit hammerschmitt hab ich dann sogar 4 gang und vielleicht fahr ich mal ne tour damit!


----------



## franky-biking (30. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> durch ein zweites 11er ritzel das sich neben meinem 15er befindet.


 
Sehr cool, was ist den das für eine Nabe? Wohl ne normale und keine Singlespeed, oder?

Könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal 'n Foto davon einstellen?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2009)

normale kasette mit distanzringen und den zwei ritzeln nebeneinander damit die führungsrolle beide bedient. relativ easy nachzubaun.


----------



## franky-biking (30. November 2009)

Danke Rainer, bist der Beste!

Ja, so hatt' ich's mir auch gedacht. 

Werd diese Idee in Komb. mit Hammerschmidt auch für mich verfolgen (wird aber ehr das Wendelaufrad werden), denn ich wollt mir vom Nicolai ein Argon als 29er bauen lassen wo meine Rohloff reinkütt und dann mein Argon FR mit Hammerschm. + Singlespeed ausrüsten. Müsste nur noch 'ne ISCG Aufnahme nachträglich dran und ich weiss noch nicht was das beim Kalle kosten wird.

Wie robust ist denn deine Hammerschmidt beim Trial, hält das Getriebe bei Backwheel-Action alles aus soweit? Wie stark ist der "Rockring"?


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2009)

die hammerschmitt ist noch nicht verbaut weil ich seit ewig auf drei schrauben wart die 16 euro kosten und ein neues innenlager. 
hammerschmitt ist ne überteuerte schnellkonstruktion wennst mich fragst aber sie funktioniert scheinbar dauerhaft was man so liest.
der rockring ist ewig fett (darum ist das ding auch so schwer). da fehlt sich nie was und ich spring wenn dann eh meistens auf die linke kurbel die man zur not gegen was anderes auswechseln kann.
pedalkicks macht man dann nicht im overdrive modus und mit 22er ritzel ist die kurbel ganz normal wie jede andere auch. ich werd dann 22-18 fahren plus dem overdrive und eben auch 22-11 x 1,6 zur verfügung haben.


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2009)

Gibt's schon wieder Neuigkeiten, Rainer?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Dezember 2009)

sers franky,

momentan tut sich nicht viel in der werkstatt weils wetter einfach noch zu gut ist und der prototyp top funktioniert. (fahren so langs geht!) zwischen den feiertagen bauen wir einen zweiten rahmen für einen freund. der will eine ähnliche geo wie meins und für mich ist das ne gute übung und erprobung mit dem neuen wig. fotos folgen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Januar 2010)

fotos? oder immernoch zu gutes wetter?


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Januar 2010)

das wetter war letztes jahr noch zu gut und wir sind lieber radlgefahrn. 
rainscobike proto one ist fast täglich im testeinsatz:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4092

aber jetzt gehts weiter.
nachdem wir vorgestern mit einem 300 euro china schneidplotter meinen T5 beschrifteten, haben wir heute wieder einen rahmen gebaut. 
wir fühlen uns in letzter zeit ein bisschen wie schüler die ein auslandsberufspraktikum in china machen müssen.
der T5 ist wirklich schön geworden. 
der rahmen ist ahhhh!.. ich schau mir grad die fotos des grauens so durch und frag mich ob man das hier wirklich zeigen kann.

aber im endeffekt muss man den ganzen thread als anfang eines langzeitprojektes sehen. was ist eine story wert die keinen anfang hat. jeglicher später fotografierte rahmen wird von diesen fotos nur profitieren weil er einfach nur besser werden kann.

nachdem ich jetzt festgestellt habe wie gut mir eine custom geo fahrerrisch tut und wieviel spass das testen und probieren macht kann ich eh nicht mehr zurück. die pläne für ein custom fullie mit dem verändert angelenkten hinterbau meines helius sind beschlossene sache und der aufriss existiert schon.

jetzt zu tobis neuen rahmen.
von den körpermassen ist er etwa gleich gross aber er hat etwas längere beine.
die angestrebte prototypen geo mit einer rock shox pike bei 95mm:

lenkwinkel: 71,5grad
sitzwinkel: 74,0grad
radstand: 1060
kettenstreben: 390
tretlager: -1

der radstand ist etwas länger und der lenkwinkel etwas flacher so dass der rahmen auch mit länger ausgefahrer gabel  noch gut funktioniert. im grunde wirds sowas wie mein rahmen. eine streettrialtaugliche geo mit ner standardgabel. sowas gibt der markt einfach nicht her.
und mit meinem rad kommt der tobi super zurecht.

als hinterbau haben wir, da wir noch im prototypenstadium sind und noch keine rahmenlehren usw haben, der einfachheit wieder einen taiwan rahmenspender verwendet.
zum glück denn ich bin froh nicht die teuren kettenstreben in dem versuchsrahmen versenkt zu haben.

der hauptrahmen besteht aus 0,8mm columbus rohren, die sich sehr einfach ablängen und anpassen
aber sehr schwierig schweissen lassen!!!!
besonders wenns drum geht das dickere steuerrohr oder tretlager an die dünnen rohre anzuschweissen komm ich noch nicht klar.
ich hab jetzt mal jegliche optik ausser acht gelassen und versucht das ganze haltbar durchzuschweissen. soll heissen ich bin überhaupt froh dass sich die dünnen hauptrohre nicht ganz aufgelöst haben.

jetzt gehts los. 
die 8millionen pixel einer SLR können grausam sein.

anpassen der rohre. zu ablängen hab ich jetzt leihweise eine winkelvertellbare bandsäge. die werd ich mir auch kaufen.
das steuerrohr ist somit fix und fertig. ein grandioser fortschritt zu meinem proto one weil sich der steuersatz spielfrei einpressen lässt.
nächstes mal werd ich die rohre nicht mehr mit augenmass und gefühl anpassen sondern mit aufklebbaren abwicklungen. aber erst mal das programm installieren usw das hätt uns heute zu sehr aufgehalten. das anpassen der rohre ist auch das kleinste problem und klappt gut.







verbratener hauptrahmen. dadurch das steuer, sitz und hauptrahmenrohre verschiedene durchmesser haben muss man aufkeilen.
vielleicht lags auch am standard schweisszusatz das es nicht so lief wie ich mir das vorstellte.






hier wird nix beschönigt. von naht kann man nicht reden. ich hatte schwierigkeiten dass sich die rohre mit dem zusatz verbinden bzw dass ich die rohre nicht abschmelze und musste den brenner etwas weiter weg schwenken damit sich das alles verschmelzt. das resultat ist eine wild gebrutzelte flächige "naht".






hier sieht man die rückseite des dickeren steuerrohrs. wenn man so durchschweisst ist es schwierig dass einem das 0,8er hauptrohr nicht wegschmilzt.
zwei 0,8er rohre konnte ich sehr gut mit 45er stromstärke verschmelzen. steuer und tretlager verbindungen musste ich mit fast 60 fahren. da gibts noch viel trainingsbedarf.






nächstes mal muss man sich einfach mehr zeit nehmen und auch mal auf einem tisch schweissen.






der steuersatz liess sich aber perfekt und fest ins rohr einpressen.






der hinterbau war etwas lieblos angepasst weils eh schon wurscht war.






übles detail. es ist ein schmaler grat. auf der einen seite ist das 08er blech sofort weg und auf der anderen seite haftet nix am tretlager. wenn ich den brenner zu stark am tretlager anschwenk dann brät es mir durch und schmelzt mir das gewinde auf!!! not easy.






fertiger rahmen. bekommt demnächst noch eine scheibenbremsaufnahme und gussets am steuerrohr.
eigentlich sehr leicht. ich war überrascht wie leicht die stahlrohre sind. und jetzt sind das die minderwertigsten die ich bekommen hab. ich glaub die ganzen bmx und streetrahmen unter 600euro sind alle aus dickeren stahlrohren ala wald wiesen.

hauptsächlich müss ma die belastbarkeit testen. optik hin oder her. ein rahmen der nix aushält ist nix wert. ein rahmen der ******** aussieht, meine geo hat und hält ist eigentlich ok für mich.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

respekt dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Januar 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> respekt dafür.



definitiv


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Januar 2010)

Aller Anfang ist schwer... ...aber in einem Jahr hast du dann ne 10seitige Warteliste von Rahmenkunden und deine Schweißnähte gewinnen Preise


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Januar 2010)

Gibt echt schönerre Schweißnähte und sauberrer vorallem 
aber trotzdem respekt. Ich bin mal echt gespannt wielange die Mühle hält.^^


----------



## erwinosius (4. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal ein schickes Projekt.

Und beim Schweißen darauf achten dass die Nadel IMMER 100% spitz ist. Dadurch tust du dir beim schweißen leichter, auch wenn es heißt dass du alle 2min Nadel schleifen musst.
Und für die Optik kann man nach dem Schweißen einfach noch mal über die Schweißnaht drüber gehen und außen, ohne Draht, verlaufen lassen. Dann hat man auch keine so großen "Löcher" drin die früher oder dpäter rosten werden.

Weiter so.
gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2010)

die optik mal ausser acht gelassen. was meinst du zu den wärmeverfärbungen am steuerrohr die ja kaum vorhanden sind. ich hab extra die innenseite fotografiert. traust du den nähten stabilität zu? 

wir haben mit den restrohren mal einen bruchtest gemacht. sprich zwei rohre mit einer 3cm naht zusammengeschweisst und dann eingespannt und abgeknickt. das 08er blech ist dann neben der naht langsam gerissen. also verbindung muss wohl da sein und wenn ich mir die nähte an den taiwanrädern so anschaue dann sind die so klein und nach dem aufschneiden innen kaum durchgeschweisst das ich dem ganzen einfach noch zu wenig traue.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Januar 2010)

Die Durchschweißung ist schon sehr arg. Das heißt es müsste nicht einmal so viel sein. Das Problem bei einer zu großen Durschschweißung ist, dass du das Rohr nicht selbst unter Schutzgasatmosphäre hast, und das Rohr dann dadurch mit O2 reagieren kann. Ich hätte aber keine Bedenken dass es nicht hält.
Zu den Schweißnähten. Es ist besser eine durchgehende Schweißnaht zu haben. Diese nimmt die Kräfte besser auf und hat im ganzen eine größere Verbindungsfläche:






Der Vorteil von kleineren Schweißnähten ist, dass man weniger Wärme in das Material einbringt (geringere Gefügeveränderung) und außerdem (für die Taiwanesen eher relevant) geringerer Zusatzverbrauch. Die bessere Optik nicht außer acht zu lassen.
Außerdem ist die Schweißnaht im Vergleich zu einem 0,8er Rohr einfach überdimensioniert.

Also im ganzen kein Problem, aber eigentlich zu groß.
Mal versuchen mit weniger Strom, und langsamer zu schweißen. Möglichst nahe hingehen mit dem Brenner und eine richtig spitze Spitze haben. Und erst auf das dickere Rohr halten und mit leichten Pendeln die Rohre miteinander Verbinden.
Und das ist einfach ne Übungssache. Vor allem bei Rohren nicht ganz trivial. Es empfiehlt sich das lieber einmal mehr abzusetzen, abkühlen zu lassen und neu anzufangen als lauter Löcher reinzubrennen.  Und bitte ordentlich heften und ne Schweißreihenfolge einhalten. Das heißt erst ein Stück von der einen Seite schweißen und dann absetzen und n Stück auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite schweißen. Das vermindert den Verzug.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg, ich hoffe du hast noch ein paar Tage Urlaub dafür??

gruß
erwin


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Aller Anfang ist schwer... ...aber in einem Jahr hast du dann ne 10seitige Warteliste von Rahmenkunden und deine Schweißnähte gewinnen Preise


Also ich hätte intresse


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2010)

danke für deine tipps.
es sind einfach so unglaublich viele faktoren die da eine rolle spielen. allein mit stromstärke, gasmenge, spitzenwinkel, abstand und schweisswinkel hat man schon soviel zu kontrollieren. dann noch der zusatz und die verschiedenen metallstärken.
ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass es für die stabilität besser ist schnell und mit viel strom als langsam und mit wenig hitze zu schweissen. ich glaube das sollt ich mal andersrum probieren.

nein raimund. ich stell ausschliesslich prototypen her. 
prototypen mit wegweisenden fantastischen geometrien mit denen ich das system der bikeindustrie vom untergrund aus aufsprengen werde.
die marionette hat ihre lenkschnüre mit der flamme des wigs durchflammt und sich vom diktat des marktes gelöst.

vorbei die zeiten der erfolglosen suche nach einem passenden rahmen!
zur not 2mm wandstärke und MAG gettho frame!


----------



## erwinosius (4. Januar 2010)

> ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass es für die stabilität besser ist schnell und mit viel strom als langsam und mit wenig hitze zu schweissen. ich glaube das sollt ich mal andersrum probieren.



Das ist vielleicht schon richtig, aber erst dann wirklich anwendbar wenn man die richtigen Schweißskills erlangt hat.



> es sind einfach so unglaublich viele faktoren die da eine rolle spielen. allein mit stromstärke, gasmenge, spitzenwinkel, abstand und schweisswinkel hat man schon soviel zu kontrollieren. dann noch der zusatz und die verschiedenen metallstärken.



Prinzipiell sollte man erst mal nach Gefühl schweißen, Stromstärke einstellen und dann einfach probieren. ie Gasmenge zum Beispiel würde ich pauschal einstellen. So 7L/min sollten für Stahl vollkommen reichen.
Alles andere einfach probieren und so schweißen wie es am besten geht.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2010)

hier ein video vom fixed gear thread. sehr geile rahmen lehre und werkstatt. 
http://vimeo.com/4234639


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Januar 2010)

Hut ab vor der Energie und Detailverliebtheit in diesem Projekt. Macht Spaß einfach nur zu Lesen!


----------



## Gerrit (6. Januar 2010)

Beim Schweißen von Rohren vergisst man leicht, dass sich in den Rohren ja Luft befindet. Da du deine Rohre ja nun nicht mit ner Fräse 1a passig zurichtest, kommt eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Luft von innen genau in dein Schweißbad und brennt da schön rum. Der Schweißvorgang findet also nicht unter sauberer Schutzgasatmosphäre statt und deshalb blubbert es auch und das gibt diese unschönen Löcher.

Du solltest also die Rohre mit einer zweiten Flasche (oder nem Abzweig und zweitem Druckminderer) mit geringem Druck während des schweißens spülen.
Da, wo du nicht schweißt, mit Tape o. ä. abdichten. 

Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2010)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Beim Schweißen von Rohren vergisst man leicht, dass sich in den Rohren ja Luft befindet. Da du deine Rohre ja nun nicht mit ner Fräse 1a passig zurichtest, kommt eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Luft von innen genau in dein Schweißbad und brennt da schön rum. Der Schweißvorgang findet also nicht unter sauberer Schutzgasatmosphäre statt und deshalb blubbert es auch und das gibt diese unschönen Löcher.
> 
> Du solltest also die Rohre mit einer zweiten Flasche (oder nem Abzweig und zweitem Druckminderer) mit geringem Druck während des schweißens spülen.
> Da, wo du nicht schweißt, mit Tape o. ä. abdichten.
> ...



nennt sich dann formier-schweißen 
ist halt mit etwas höherem gasverlust gekoppelt. aber das der einfluss der innenrohr-luft so gravierend ist glaub ich nicht. 

wir schweißen die rahmen unser fsae-rennwagen auch mit wig ohne formierung, achsschenkel sind auch blechkonstruktionen ohne formierung und das ganze sogar mit 0,635mm blech 
schwer zu schweißen, aber hält den querkräften von bis zu 1,5g stand.
einmal durfte/musste ich auch einen der achschenkel schweißen, das war echt krass anstrengend den nicht durch zu brennen.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Januar 2010)

die rahmenbauer bohren löcher ins steuerrohr und tretlager. warum genau die das machen hab ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden ich glaube damit sich die luft im rohr nicht erhitzt und entweichen kann. wir haben beim neuen rahmen mal beide varianten ausprobiert. und keinen unterschied bemerkt 

ich werd mir für den nächsten rahmen entweder abwicklungen basteln. eine fräse wär echt komfortabel. vielleicht geht sich mal ein alter dinosaurier für klein geld aus. die werkstatt ausm video wär schon ein traum.


----------



## jan_hl (7. Januar 2010)

hat das evtl. was mit dem rosten zu tun? ohne löcher -> eventuelles wasser im rahmen -> rost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2010)

also vor allem hat das damit zu tun, das hohle knoten meines wissens tragen wie volle (vermutlich nicht ganz genauso, aber ähnlich)

dann ist der effekt fürs schweißen schon wichtig. die luft im rohr dehnt sich doch mächtig aus durch das schweißen und auf dem letzten millimeter würde es dir die schweißnaht richtig versauen. wir hatten auch mal kleine behälter als verdrängervolumen geschweißt, sollten im motor dem öl seinen platz nehmen... (ewiges thema)
jedenfalls haben wir es anfangs auch ohne loch probiert, aber die hat man nicht dicht bekommen. am ende musste ein kleines loch mit eingeklebter schraube helfen.

ds thema rost ist auch ganz wichtig, natürlich kann die feuchte luft dann besser durch die rohre zirkulieren.


----------



## erwinosius (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke man könnte das ganze schon dichtschweißen. Allerdings ist das Problem wie schon erwähnt dass sich beim Schweißen die Luft im Rohr ausdehnt und auch wenn man es dann am Ende dichtgeschweißt bekommen würde, was meiner Meinung nach schon möglich ist, die Luft nach dem Abkühlen sich ja wieder zusammenzieht was zu einem Unterdruck im Rohr führt. Dadurch wird das Rohr Dellenanfälliger (siehe Überdruckprinzip).
Das Problem mit dem Überdruck während des Schweißens könnte man dann durch ein kleines Loch (wie erwähnt) Löasen, das man nach dem Abkühlen der restlichen Nähte dann auch mit wenig Wärmeeinbringung wieder zuschweißen könnte. Der Rost ist denk ich weniger das Problem da man ja bei einem offenen Rohr davon ausgehen muss wirklich WASSER ins Rohr zu bekommen. Das würde dann rosten. Und eine wirkliche Durchlüftung solch eines Rohres wird nicht wirklich stattfinden (Löcher im Verhältnis zu klein) Und die meisten Rahmen sind ja eh aus Alu.
Der angeprochene Grund der Gewichtsersparnis ist mir wenig plausibel weil dazu die meisten Löcher noch viel zu klein sind.

Meine Meinung. Hinterfragbar und Korrigierbar.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (7. Januar 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Also ich denke man könnte das ganze schon dichtschweißen. Allerdings ist das Problem wie schon erwähnt dass sich beim Schweißen die Luft im Rohr ausdehnt und auch wenn man es dann am Ende dichtgeschweißt bekommen würde, was meiner Meinung nach schon möglich ist, die Luft nach dem Abkühlen sich ja wieder zusammenzieht was zu einem Unterdruck im Rohr führt. Dadurch wird das Rohr Dellenanfälliger (siehe Überdruckprinzip).
> Das Problem mit dem Überdruck während des Schweißens könnte man dann durch ein kleines Loch (wie erwähnt) Löasen, das man nach dem Abkühlen der restlichen Nähte dann auch mit wenig Wärmeeinbringung wieder zuschweißen könnte. Der Rost ist denk ich weniger das Problem da man ja bei einem offenen Rohr davon ausgehen muss wirklich WASSER ins Rohr zu bekommen. Das würde dann rosten. Und eine wirkliche Durchlüftung solch eines Rohres wird nicht wirklich stattfinden (Löcher im Verhältnis zu klein) Und die meisten Rahmen sind ja eh aus Alu.
> Der angeprochene Grund der Gewichtsersparnis ist mir wenig plausibel weil dazu die meisten Löcher noch viel zu klein sind.
> 
> ...


Als Logiker und Schweißnoob kommt mir das höchst plausibel vor!


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Januar 2010)

auch die alurahmen haben solche löcher bei den knotenpunkten. und auch bei billigst rohren sind immer löcher auch bei den kettenstreben usw.
ich hab schon mal irgnedwo gelesen warum. es hat was mit der luft zu tun aber weiss nicht mehr wo. so ist das mit dem internet!


----------



## locdog (7. Januar 2010)

also unser schweiser der das ganze trialzeug hier in wroclaw schweist (an der Tech.Un. wrocÅaw  sagt auch immer das die locher do sein MUSSEN. weil sonst bei schweisen die erhitzte luft die noch flussiege nacht durchpfeift.


----------



## jan_hl (8. Januar 2010)

Im uk Forum bastelt auch grader einer an alten Stahlrahmen rum:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=146559


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2010)

kann jemand mal die fotos irgnedwo hochladen wo man sie ansehn kann? ich bin nicht lang genug registriert in dem forum.


----------



## jan_hl (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2010)

ah danke. man kann auf den fotos nicht viel erkennen. was strebt er für ne geo an?


----------



## jan_hl (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube er weiß das selbst nicht so richtig  So wie ich das verstanden hab, will er erstmal irgendeine Geometrie haben um zu schauen ob eine Konstruktion hält. Falls das klappt, dann kommt ein Rahmen mit einer richtigen Trialgeometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (9. Januar 2010)

hmm naja.
ich finde man erkennt wieder den deutlichen unterschied. aller anfang ist sicher schwer, aber die uk-bude sieht wieder so typisch englisch aus. irgendwie so hingefriemelt. bei rainer sieht alles planvoller, durchdachter und qualitativer aus


----------



## jan_hl (9. Januar 2010)

Es gibt da noch ein Paar mehr Threads zum Thema Rahmenbau:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=138000 <- der ist gut
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=145662 <- der ist gut
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=117747

Hab grad nur keine lust die fotos irgendwo hochzuladen.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2010)

schau dir meinen ersten prototypen nochmal an, da ist seiner schon schöner. aber die basis war ja auch krasser bei mir.
was ich allerdings auch beim ersten prototypen angestrebt habe war die optimale geo. sonst macht das ganze ja keinen sinn. egal wie das ding aussieht aber die geo ist der grund die ganze aktion irgendwie zu machen.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2010)

beim ersten kann ich sogar die fotos sehn. cool! 
ich hoff ich werd da bald freigeschaltet.


----------



## jan_hl (9. Januar 2010)

Zum freischalten in dem Forum siehe da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6688045&postcount=7

Ich bin mittlerweile freigeschaltet und könnte für dich stimmen. siede. und chrisking sind da wohl auch angemeldet.



edit: hab für dich geklickt. sag den anderen beiden dass sie mal da auf den link klicken:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=116338&st=1000&p=2057196&#entry2057196
und dann da unten auf 'submit validation link'

oder mach einfach mal ein neues thema auf, mit dem video und ein paar bildern von deinen rahmen solltest du innerhalb von ein paar stunden validiert werden.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Januar 2010)

irgendwie nettes video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XreXP07J_zo&feature=related"]YouTube- FBM BMX - How frames are made[/ame]

FBM rahmenproduktion

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JyGFn5Oyhs&feature=related"]YouTube- Bicycle Fabric[/ame]

Fahrradfabrik in China
(vor allem der Einspeichroboter ist sick...)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Januar 2010)

hier sieht man das Schweißen gar nicht so schlecht find ich...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXxJj28lnZE&feature=related"]YouTube- Building a Custom Bicycle[/ame]


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Januar 2010)

Ahhha so werden also Cannondale, Marin, Liteville usw. gefertigt


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2010)

heut standen folgende aufträge im lastenheft. 

-aus möglichst vielen verfügbaren schrottteilen möglichst schnell den hauptrahmen für das fullie bauen. der wird durch die späteren anlenkungstests sowieso komplett zerbohrt und mit halterungen zugeschweisst bis das konzept mal steht.

ein reiner rapid prototyp also, oh welche freude meine lieblingsaufgabenstellung. 
ich habe mich aus zeitgründen und wegen der rohrstärken der schrottrohre diesmal wieder für MAG entschieden.

typisches fast forward set up: drei flexen bestückt mit verschiedenen scheiben für wirtschaftliches bearbeiten der rohre.
das weisse rohr ist übrigends das gleiche was sich in meinem aktuellem hardtail sehr bewährt hat. 
als steuerrohr hab ich wegen der passgenauigkeit die neuen columbusrohre benutzt.
tretlagergehäuse, oberrohr und sitzrohr stammten von einem verbeulten restrahmenspender.






zügig an den aufriss angepasst. die neue geo für das testfullie erklär ich später.





verschweissen der rohre





MAG schweiss ich ja nicht zum ersten mal. der neue automatikschweiss helm ist sehr angenehm. man kann einfach sauberer neu ansetzen.





angeschweisstes zurückversetztes tretlagergehäuse.





dann hatt ich noch kurz zeit den hinterbau vom nicolai abzubauen und einfach mal dranzuhalten:





die neue geo:

steuerrohr: 71,5 (bei 100mm)
radstand:1060 (bei 100mm)
tretlager -1 (bei 100mm)
sitzwinkel 73grad (sitzrohr 3cm nach vorne gesetzt
kettenstreben 400mm

federweg am heck ergibt sich noch. 130 sind angestrebt. dafür müsste die reifenfreiheit durch das versetzte sitzrohr ausgelegt sein.
wichtig waren mir der steuerrohrwinkel und die kurzen kettenstreben die ich mit dem verstetzen des tretlagers erreiche. ob das kettenstrebenyoke zu breit ist werd ich erst noch sehn. zur not fertige ich ein neues schlankes aus stahl an. würdsich auch anbieten weil dann der drehpunkt nicht so hoch wäre. die sitzstreben, schwinge und dämpfer kann ich trotzdem verwenden was sehr bequem ist weil sich daran die scheibenbremsaufnahme befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn du etwas kuenstliches dir anschauen moechtest:
http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/

Und noch 2 forums, falls du sie nicht kennst:
http://www.**********.org/forum3/index.php
http://veloartisanal.free.fr/forum/


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2010)

ah danke, der link ist interessant. der mann hat schöne rahmenlehren.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2010)

heut ham wir noch die disk aufnahme angebracht und das tretlager mit meinem neuen werkzeug nachgeschnitten.
mal sehn wie das alles hält.






tobis aufbau. die geo passt auf den mm. echt geil. das hinterrad läuft perfekt trotz des fetten reifens und auch die bremse ist top und nichts schleift. demnächst mach ma noch gussets vorne und ich schweiss die eine oder andere naht nochmal nach. tobi will den frame dann auch lackieren.






der neue rahmen ist etwas flacher aber immer noch fahrtauglich. die geo fühlt sich schon mal geil an. den charme des urtyps hat der rahmen aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Januar 2010)

der punkt mit dem charme stimmt, ansonsten einfach klasse!


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2010)

*ACHTUNG MISSBRAUCH*

etwas angetrieben durch rainers eigenkreationen, dem wunsch nach einem neuem bock und dem zufälligen angebot von jan_hl habe ich auch ein neues projekt begonnen.
marino sei dank ist es ein stahlrahmen und kann nach herzenswunsch bearbeitet werden.
habe sogar bei marino angefragt, die machen natürlich keine wärmebehandlung, also war die angst vor einer nicht haltenden schweißnaht nochmals geringer und so gut wie die peruaner schweiße ich schon lange (wenn nicht besser)

jedenfalls habe ich mich dazu durch gerungen die cantisockel gegen eine 4-punktaufnahme zu tauschen, da ich auch noch die stahlsockel dafür hatte.

hier das ergebnis:



 

habe mir dazu extra einen halter gebaut und alles mittig samt booster und schellen ausgerichtet und es passt perfekt

vllt ist es ja ein anreiz für weitere experimente


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2010)

sehr cool. mit was hast geschweisst? WIG oder MAG?

mittlerweile haben wir das gusset für tobis rahmen aufgeschweisst. diesmal eine 3mm platte im rahmendreieck.
ich hatte heute meinen alten rennradstahlrahmen in der hand. dancinelli. der ist so unglaublich schwer. ich check immer noch nicht ganz warum unser rahmen mit den 0,8er rohren so leicht ist und sich die rohre auch so dünn anhören im vergleich zu guten stahlrahmen aus den 90ern. ich kanns nicht glauben dass die keine konifizierten rohre oder zumindest dünnwandigeres cromo verwendet haben. bei rädern die damals über 2000 mark gekostet haben.

den hinterbau ans fullie kann ich erst machen wenn mein bohrer da ist. ich brauch dafür einen 14,8 mm bohrer und eine 15mm reibahle um die achsen einzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (18. Januar 2010)

Rainer tu hast nen Trend ausgelöst glaube ich. 
Die Selbstbauer Szene wächst. Hoffentlich gehöre ich auch bald dazu.
@hst Trialer: sehr nice. Aber das Blech der Aufnahme ist so dünn. Sind da hinten noch Muttern angeschweißt?
gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2010)

@ rainer

du bist ja eher der MAG-experte, aber ich greif eher zum WIG-gerät. leider habe ich kein eigenes, sondern habe gelegentlich die möglichkeit das gerät aus unserem racing-team zu nutzen, wenn ich mal in der heimat bin.

hab die rohre grob auf 1..1,5mm wandstärke geschätzt und erst mit 30A angepunktet. da war aber schon zu merken, dass das viel zu wenig war um schön durch zu wurzeln. mit knapp 40A habe ich dann alles fest geschweißt. 
ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen, WIG ist echt ein traum und ein passendes gerät werde ich mir irgendwann auch zulegen. und ja ich gestehe es gleich... auch ich werde irgendwann mal das thema rahmenbau angehen. man hat da ja große gedanken und mir schwebt halt auch der erwerb einer drehbank vor. für knapp 3000 bekommt man schon ausreichend große und qualitative drehbänke. vllt noch ein kleiner koordinatentisch und ein fräsen eigenbau (vllt auch noch einen teilkopf) und man hat alles was man brauch.

vllt sogar alu-rahmen bauen... entsprechende schweißerfahrung mit alu habe ich schon, aber bissl bedenken zwecks nicht-wärmebehandlung auch.
naja. kommt zeit kommt "rad"

@ erwinosius
es sieht schon dünn aus, aber es ist ein originaler magura anlötsockel. die dinger waren früher auch an jedem trialbike mit stahlrahmen dran. außerdem sind die abstützungen ja recht kurz, deshalb denk ich nicht, dass da was passiert. soviel kraft hat man an der bremse auch nicht.
muttern sind nicht drunter geschweißt, sondern das material wurde durchgestanzt und anschließend gewinde geschnitten.
gab es mal zu kaufen und lagen bei mir noch rum.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2010)

ah, hört sich cool an. 
ich hätte zugang zu einer drehmaschine aber ich hab festgestellt das eine fräse sinnvoller wäre. was willst du abdrehn? die steuerrohre gibts fertig, die tretlager gibts fertig, das sitzrohr kannst du von hand aus drehn weil du den fertigen rahmen schlecht einspannen kannst.
fräse wär schon interessant. ausfaller fräsen, nuten in kettenstreben fräsen. rohre anbohren usw.
ich find das alles fürs hardtail nicht unbedingt notwendig. ich könnt mir vorstellen  mal 20 ausfaller laserschneiden zu lassen auf reserve.

ich will auf jedenfall jetzt dieses ganze zeug was man für den fertigen rahmen so braucht haben. steuersatzeinpresser und tretlagergewindeschneider hab ich jetzt schon mal. es soll noch eine verstellbare reibahle für das sitzrohr folgen. das macht das leben angenehm.

auf jedenfall packs an. rahmenbau voll geil. jetzt hab ich da mit niederstem level einen waldwiesen rahmen zusammengebrutzelt aber es ist faktisch das beste bike was ich jeh hatte.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2010)

ich weiss nicht ob eine ahle geeignet ist... ich hab die erfahrung gemacht und jeder gte spaner sagt es wahrscheinlich auch, dass schweißnaht und ahle sich nicht vertragen.

also drehbank und fräse sollte regelrechte grundausstattung sein um geeignet sachen zu bauen. ich würde auch steuerrohre selber drehen oder eben tretlager.
und mit ner fräse kann man eben paar schöne löcher reinbohren/fräsen und eben ausfallenden fertigen.

und solange ich noch armer student bin, wird das eh nix. vllt in 2..3 jahren.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2010)

im idealfall schweisst man halt nicht durch das sitzrohr. beim letzten rahmen hab ich kleine durchbrüche mit einer biegsamen welle und einem korrundaufsatz glattgeschliffen.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2010)

das ist bestimmt auch die bessere lösung. mit einer ahle arbeitet man normalerweise im passungsbereich, das ist dafür ja nicht nötig. weiß nicht ob es da noch andere ahlen gibt, aber ich kenne es nur so.

in dem marino sind auch ein paar kleine wurzeln im sattelrohr. ich werde die auch nur heraus feilen. 

aber was mir noch eingefallen ist: ich könnte ja eigentlich auch mal die ausfallenden auf horizontal umarbeiten 

na mal schauen...


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2010)

man umgeht dem sattelrohr problem zumindest von den sitzstreben her wenn man diejenigen ans oberrohr anschweisst. also zaskar mässig.
ja, mach horizontale draus. ich hätt so bahnrad ausfaller bestellt aber der rennen spanner ist mir doch lieber als horizontal weil ich die zwei ritzel fahren kann.


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Januar 2010)

War heute bei meinem Onkel, selber Schweißer, der weiß wie begeistert ich für Fahrräder bin. Dann kam was ja kommen musste, ich hatte noch nix zu Weihnachten bekommen und er schlug mir vor mir doch mal einen Rahmen zu bruzzeln. Er erzählte, dass er schon Tandems geschweißt hat und ob ich daran nicht vllt. Interesse hätte.. Ich musste natürlich sofort an Rainer denken und schlug vor, dass er mir doch einen Trialrahmen machen könnte.
Er sagte mir ich solle ihm dann mal ne Zeichnung mit den entsprechenden Längen und Breiten und Geodaten geben und am besten sagen, welche Standards ala Tretlager, Schaftdurchmesser der Gabel, Einbaubreite Vorderrad/Hinterrad usw usf...
Nun bin ich als aktuell noch nicht Trialer ein wenig überfordert, ich weiß bloss, dass es nacher 26" haben soll und das ein Gabeldurchmesser von 1 1/8" wohl das beste ist. Ich werde euch weiteres berichten, weiteres fragen (auch bezüglich des Aufbaus), ggf aber um diesen Thread nicht zu verunstalten nen eigenen aufmachen.. 
Wenn alles gut geht habe ich dann auch in 1-2 Monaten mein eigenes individuelles Trialrad


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2010)

also mich würden halt vor allem die maße für bremsaufnahmen interessieren.
ich selber habe mir ja einen art lehre gebaut an die ich die halteschellen samt der 4punkt-aufnahme-bleche angeschraubt habe und dann ausgerichtet habe. hab natürlich dazu die achsaufnahme genutzt und den halben felgendurchmesser.

vllt weiß rainer mehr?

ansonsten natürlich sind die gewünschte nabe und damit die art der ausfallenden wichtig. ein paar seiten zurück, also etwa am anfang ist ein link zu einem bike-konfigurator (oder so ähnlich) da kann man ganz nett mit geodaten rumspielen.
weitere empfehlung ist natürlich, dich an daten von existierenden rahmen zu orientieren, man muss das rad ja nicht neu erfinden... (passt ganz gut der spruch  )

schau vor allem auch mal bei tarty rein, da stehen manchmal paar mehr maße. zum bleistift abstand tretlager zur mitte steuerrohr oberkante.
da es bei uns ja kein richtiges sitzrohr und damit eine rahmenhöhe gibt ist der wert hilfreicher.

was sagt rainer dazu einen neuen thread auf zu machen? ich finde es kann ruhig hier drin bleiben.


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Januar 2010)

So ja gut, habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig rumgeschaut. Einbaubreite Hinterrad und Vorderrad scheinen ja allgemein wie beim normalen Mtb zu sein, also 100mm/135mm, 1 1/8" Steuerrohr war ja mehr oder weniger schon klar. Ich denke, dass vorne und hinten wohl HS 33 dran kommen. Also ganz normale Cantisockel. Naja nur beim Innenlager.. das muss ich ja erst studieren. Ansonsten werde ich wohl mal ein paar Geodaten zusammentragen und dann hier mal meine Größe und Körpermaße reinstellen, ich denke Rainer hat etwas mehr Erfahrung mit Geofindung als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2010)

also wenn hs33 dann bitte keine cantisockel... die lochabstände für eine 4-punkt-aufnahme kann ich dir auch nächste woche ausmessen. ist eben wesentlich stabiler als die cantis und vermutlich auch einfacher in der fertigung.
vllt findest du ja auch irgendwo diese anlötsockel so wie ich sie in ein paar beiträgen vorher an mein marino geschweißt habe.

beim steuerrohr aber daran denken, dass der gabelschaft die 1 1/8" hat. das steuerrohr selber hat glaub ich 34mm innen. kannst aber auch auf integrierten steursatz bauen.

innenlager ist i.d.R. 68mm breit und hat eine zollgewinde von 1,37"x24
das bedeutet, dass der gewindedurchmesser eben 1,37"=34,8mm und auf 1" gewindelänge insgesamt 24 windungen kommen. da vllt auch auf ein kaufteil zurückgreifen oder wie rainer aus einem alten bike ausschlachten.

womit wird denn geschweißt?


----------



## siede. (23. Januar 2010)

Ich mach das nur sehr ungern, aber dennoch nutze ich diesen Thread dafür mal zu fragen, ob die folgende Geo zu gebrauchen sein wird....

WB 1015
CS 378 (horizontal Ausfallende)
BB +30
HA 73°
SA 72°
24" Laufräder

Ich selber rage 182cm in den Himmel.
Einsatzgebiet wird ähnlich dem von Rainers Bike sein. Park + Street + Trial. Durch die längeren Kettenstreben erhoffe ich mir bessere Kontrolle bei Manuals/Bhops. Trotzdem sollte der Radstand kürzer - kompakter - werden um das Rad agiler zu machen. Sind die Kettenstreben vielleicht doch zu lang? Oder Radstand zu kurz? Was meint ihr...?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Januar 2010)

posts ruhig in dem thread hier. lassen wir uns eine neuen titel einfallen. customize or die - cut the frames.

also ich würd das tretlager nicht selber bauen. ein 73mm fix und fertig mit geschnittenen gewinde kostet unter 10 euro. ein 73er ist vorteilhafter weil wir ja extrem breite hinterbauten brauchen und wenn du 390er streben so wie ich willst dann hab sogar ich die rohre der kettenstreben schon quetschen müssen damit das ganze platz hat.
steuerrohr ist minimal kleiner als 34mm. deswegen würd ich da auch auf jedenfall ein fertiges kaufen. kostet 1m unter 15 euro damit kannst du mehrere rahmen bauen und der steuersatz passt perfekt ohne ausdrehn, ohne fräsen usw.
ausserdem musst erst mal ein cromo rohr finden das du ausdrehn kannst in dem durchmesser und der richtigen wandstärke. das wird so gut wie unmöglich sein. 
obwohl, mein radl fährt mit heizungs steuerrohr. 

für die geofindung ist http://www.bikeforest.com/ ganz cool. auf cad und auf mtb gehn. ich find das programm vor allem deswegen interessant weil man ungefähr sieht wie hoch der rahmen wird bei der sattelhöhe X und vor allem weil man die auswirkungen sieht wenn man die gabel ändert.

ich verwend aber jetzt das hier: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Januar 2010)

So erstmal danke, dass ich das hier weiterhin posten kann!

Anhand der erforderten Genauigkeit bei Innenlager und Steuerrohr werde ich da wohl auf einen alten Rahmen zurückgreifen, den ich ausschlachte.
Wäre gut zu wissen Rainer, wo du den alten China-Rahmen herhast für 15 Euro. Du hattest ja keinen Link gepostet und gefunden habe ich neues leider nix im Preisrahmen < 50 Euro. 
Womit mein Onkel schweißt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich weiß aber, dass er wohl alles zur Verfügung hat und auch so ziemlich mit allem umgehen kann. Er bastelt eben selber gerne Teile für seinen Oldtimer. Ich werde ihn aber bei Gelegenheit mal fragen.

Bikeforest habe ich eben schonmal ausprobiert, hast du ja auch vorher schonmal gepostet.. Funktioniert ganz gut, allerdings werde ich wohl trotzdem einiges an Hilfe brauchen, aber dafür ist das Forum ja auch da 


Edit:/

Habe grad nochmal ein wenig mit dem Programm rumgespielt und habe mal meine ersten Vorstellungen vom Rahmen aufgezeichnet:







Leider weiß ich nicht wo man die Winkel anzeigen lassen kann, so wie Rainer das gemacht hat, nen Tipp dazu wäre genial.
Kurz noch ein paar Daten zu mir, damit ihr euch überhaupt ein Bild machen könnt. 
Körpergröße: 173cm
Schrittlänge: 79cm
Armlänge: 63cm
Gewicht incl Ausrüstung: 95kg -> Leichtbau fällt natürlich weg.

Das Rad soll nacher möglichst mit haltbaren und günstigen Komponenten aufgebaut werden, dahingehend brauche ich natürlich noch einige Hilfe! 

Edit:2/ Sattel ist nicht geplant


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab grad nicht viel zeit aber heut hab ich das hauptlager von meinem fullie gebastelt. prototypenmässig aber er ist spielfrei und ich weiss jetzt dass ich ein fullie wirklich bauen kann. 
mit einem 14,75mm bohrer in vollstahl gebohrt und dann mit einem 15er langsam nachgebohrt solang ich noch keine reibahle hab. (bestellt). auf die achsen gespannt, ausgerichtet und dann angeschweisst. solang ich konnte weil mein gas ist zuende.

wichtig war heute dass ich seh ob ich bei der vorversetzten schwinge genügend platz zu den kettenblättern hab und das fullie (prototyp) überhaupt tourentauglich wird. mit den spacern die bei der slx dabei waren gings schon mal. ich kann sogar noch auf spacer verzichten und evtl. das tretlager auf nicht-antriebsseite verschiebe weil die kurbel noch genügend platz hat. ich könnt auch eine 128er isis fahren. mal sehn.
die anderen lager sind natürlich noch nicht fix..


----------



## cmd (24. Januar 2010)

sehr geil! sind die kettenstreben jetzt 400mm lang oder bissl mehr?


grüße, cmd


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Januar 2010)

ja, 400mm. evtl. leicht knapp drüber. und das sitzrohr ist um die 3cm nach vorne versetzt. mein plan war das dann durch eine gekröpfte oldschool-sattelstütze und den sattel auszugleichen damit das rad voll uphilltauglich bleibt.
was heisst uphilltauglich. wenn das ding fertig ist gehts anders ab. konsequente CC geo bergauf und trial technik bergab wird jeglichen leichtenduro oder vertrideaufbauten überlegen sein. so ist zumindest der plan


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> So erstmal danke, dass ich das hier weiterhin posten kann!
> 
> Anhand der erforderten Genauigkeit bei Innenlager und Steuerrohr werde ich da wohl auf einen alten Rahmen zurückgreifen, den ich ausschlachte.
> Wäre gut zu wissen Rainer, wo du den alten China-Rahmen herhast für 15 Euro. Du hattest ja keinen Link gepostet und gefunden habe ich neues leider nix im Preisrahmen < 50 Euro.



mach das nicht. mein rahmen (ebayer fulanda) hatte ab werk ein ausgeschlagenes steuerrohr. das taugt nix. bestell dir lieber ein tretlagergehäuse und ein steuerrohr bei reset racing.



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nicht wo man die Winkel anzeigen lassen kann, so wie Rainer das gemacht hat, nen Tipp dazu wäre genial.



geh auf mass. das ist der button neben dem auge fast ganz rechts und klick dich durch die daten. wenn du die häckchen setzt, zeigt es dir die masse an.

@siede, bei 24er geos kenn ich mich leider nicht aus und bin auch nie eins gefahren. ich würd mich da am inspired oder ozonies orientieren.


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Januar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mach das nicht. mein rahmen (ebayer fulanda) hatte ab werk ein ausgeschlagenes steuerrohr. das taugt nix. bestell dir lieber ein tretlagergehäuse und ein steuerrohr bei reset racing.
> 
> geh auf mass. das ist der button neben dem auge fast ganz rechts und klick dich durch die daten. wenn du die häckchen setzt, zeigt es dir die masse an.
> 
> @siede, bei 24er geos kenn ich mich leider nicht aus und bin auch nie eins gefahren. ich würd mich da am inspired oder ozonies orientieren.



Ja gut okay, dann bestell ich die lieber vorgefertigt.. erspart wahrscheinlich nacher ärger.. ausfaller kann mein onkel wohl selber machen, dass sollte gehen.

Das mit der Anzeige der Maße hat schonmal geklappt, hänge mal meinen Versuch mit an, ist aber natürlich nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (25. Januar 2010)

> ich könnt mir vorstellen mal 20 ausfaller laserschneiden zu lassen auf reserve.



hab heut mal mit unserem büro geprochen. Vielleicht könnte ich paar Laserteile für wenig Geld besorgen.
Wie schauts aus? Wollen wir Forums Ausfaller entwerfen? Die einzige Bedingung ist dass dies in nächster Zeit geschieht, da ich nicht mehr soo lange in dieser Firma arbeiten werde.

Also ran ans CAD. Lasst mich was sehen. Ich bin für horizontale Asufallenden.

gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Januar 2010)

klingt doch gut.. wenn sie horizontal sind würde ich mich auch mal für 2 Stück anmelden, oder vllt. besser auch 4. So ein Art Logo (wie bei Nicolai oder so) wäre natürlich was feines


----------



## erwinosius (25. Januar 2010)

Logo hätt ich schon eins *g* 





Ach und Rainer. Was hast du für Columbus Rohre? Butted? Ich finde keine durchgängigen 0,8er. Und wenn man konifizierte nimmt kann man sauleichte Stahlrahmen bauen? ich komm auf 1,6kg. Kann das sein? verwundert mich ein bisschen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Januar 2010)

du musst die schweissnähte noch dazurechnen aber ja, ich glaubts! ich glaub das man mit konifizierten stahlrohren sehr leichte rahmen bauen kann.

die 08er sind nicht im katalog. man muss direkt bei reset racing nach den einfachsten rohren fragen.

ich möcht keine horizontalen ausfaller (ich hab solche bahnradausfaller bestellt, fotografier ich dir bei gelegenheit). der einzige vorteil wär für mich das der radstand und die kettenstrebe variabel ist. aber ich bin endszufrieden mit dem rennen spanner und kann so das zweigangding fahren.

wieder mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem mittlerweile schön patinierten prototypen. ich liebe dieses rad. es rostet mir ans herz.






und noch ein bisschen fahrerei:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4419


----------



## Heizerer2000 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich würde es dir pulverbeschichten,wenn du den Rost nicht mehr sehen kannst,natürlich vorher auch sandstrahlen.
Gruss


----------



## erwinosius (25. Januar 2010)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Ich würde es dir pulverbeschichten,wenn du den Rost nicht mehr sehen kannst,natürlich vorher auch sandstrahlen.
> Gruss



NEEEEEEIIN....Du würdest alles zerstören...

@Rainer: Sehr passenden Sattel hast du dazu.....
Die Schweißnähte dürften nicht soo schwer sein. Wenn ich denke wie viel Draht man braucht wenn man WIG schweißt. So ca 5 Stäbe. Die wiegen ja auch keine Unmengen.
Gusstets müsste man noch dazu rechnen, aber ansonsten. 
Ich werds mal probieren. Was haben deine Rohre im Ganzen gekostet, wenn ich fragen darf? Mal nachfragen was die konifizierten kosten........

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (25. Januar 2010)

war nur ein Angebot,weil mir gefällt was er macht,muss aber auch nicht sein


----------



## erwinosius (25. Januar 2010)




----------



## 525Rainer (25. Januar 2010)

danke für das angebot aber der rahmen muss so sein wie er ist. der tobi frame ist jetzt lackiert aber ich hab noch kein foto davon.

ich hab die preise schon mal im thread ein paar seiten vorher geschrieben ungefähr. such mal a bissl sonst muss ich das pdf suchen.

hier die adresse für die rohre. es gibt keinen katalog zum blättern, es gibt keine internetseite. es gibt nur einen der sich auskennt mit den rohren in der firma und das ist der chef selber (norbert koehn). trotzdem sehr easy da was zu bestellen. du kannst einfach beschreiben was du willt und er macht dir ein angebot per pdf:
KOEHN
Goettinger Chaussee 12-14
D 30453 Hannover
Germany

Phone: +49 (0) 511 473204 40
Fax: +49 (0) 511 473204 49

[email protected]
www.reset-racing.de


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mir nochmal ein paar Tipps zur Geometrie einholen, damit ich die Tage mal zu meinem Onkel gehen kann.
Vorab vielleicht auch nochmal ein paar Infos wozu das Rad genutzt wird:
Erüben und Verbessern der einfachen Trialtechniken, Backwheelhops, Wheelie, Manual, Bunny Hop, Nose-wheelie usw. usf.. 
(Körpergröße: 173cm; Schrittlänge: 79cm; Armlänge: 63cm)

Oben hatte ich ja schon einen Vorschlag gepostet, allerdings hat der wohl doch einige Fehler, also bitte ein paar Tipps dazu:

Lenkwinkel: 72,5° halte ich anhand der Erfahrungen im Thread für steil genug, damit das Rad auch problemlos aufs Vorderrad geht. Ich mags lieber verspielt.

Hinterer Radstand (Tretlager - Hinterrad): 420mm ist wohl zu lang, wie ich gelesen habe.
Aufgrund meiner kleinen Größe und dem Wunsch was verspieltest zu haben tendiere ich aktuell eher zu 390mm

Vorderer Radstand (Tretlager - Vorderrad): 665mm auch das scheint noch ein Stück zu lang zu sein. Tendiere aktuell so zu 630 mm, damit ergäbe sich ein Radstand von 1020mm.

Sitzwinkel: 72,5°, der ist doch eigentlich egal, wenn ich eh keinen Sattel beabsichtige?!

Tretlagerüberhöhung: -15mm ... Nun habe ich bei vielen Trialrädern bei den Geometrien gelesen, das viele eher + 20-40mm haben. Geht es nicht einfacher aufs Hinterrad, wenn das Tretlager höher liegt?
Hier bin ich mir noch sehr unschlüssig.

Ramenhöhe (Tretlager - Lenker): 580mm hier weiß ich ebenfalls nicht, was ich gebrauche, denke aber, dass man das ja sehr gut über den Vorbau regulieren kann, aber bitte korrigiert mich, wenn 580mm völlig daneben ist.


So bitte ein paar Meinungen dazu, muss ja erstmal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## siede. (26. Januar 2010)

+ bedeuted über der imaginären Achs-zu-Achs Linie, du hast jetzt 10 unter der Achse, was viel zu tief für ein Trialrad ist.


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

hier nochmal die imaginäre achs zu achs linie:

Das Tretlager liegt ja leicht darüber (15mm)
andere Tretlager haben immer bei Tretlagerhöhe zwischen 20-40mm stehen, sind diese 20-40mm nun also nach unten oder nach oben verschoben?! Das verwirrt mich nämlich etwas.


----------



## holmar (26. Januar 2010)

das tretlager ist die entsprechende mm zahl oberhalb der gedachten linie


----------



## jan_hl (26. Januar 2010)

+ = über
- = unter


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

okay also doch wie ich gedacht habe, alles andere hatte in meiner logik auch keinen sinn gemacht.. Dann frage ich mich halt, reichen 15mm überhöhung, das ist im vergleich ja etwas wenig.
Was ich jetzt schon oft gehört habe ist, dass eine zu extreme Überhöhung dazu führt, dass man nichtmal über ne Bodenwelle o.ä. springen kann ohne gefühlt nen backflip zu machen.. das ist irgendwo meine sorge.
Ansonsten bitte Kommentare zu den weiteren Angaben!


----------



## erwinosius (26. Januar 2010)

@Rainer: Achso. Ch hab gedacht du hast bei rahmenbauteile.de bestellt. Da gibts auch nicht direkt nen Katalog, aber man kann ja bei Columbus sich die Rohrsäze anschauen.
Dann werd ich mal raussuchen was ich brauch und dann mir mal ein Angebot machen lassen. Aber erst in 2 Wochen.

Nach dem Preis werd ich suchen.
Danke
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (26. Januar 2010)

schau mal auf die email adresse bei rahmenbauteile.de, das ist reset racing. ich hab auch nicht alle rohre von columbus. ich glaub da ist auch was von tange usw dabei. ich wollte die einfachsten rohre haben dies gibt. eh klar, für die ersten wig versuche ohne rahmenlehre und angebohrte verbindungen verbrat ich keinen high end rohrsatz.

@tobibo, die ideale geo für dich steht immer am ende einer bike historie. leute wie ich haben schon unendlich viele rahmen ausprobiert und ich kann dir sagen was mir an einem +30 tretlager nicht taugt und warum mein rad ein -10 hat. im endeffekt wirds dir persönlich aber nix bringen weil evtl. bist du ein typ dem die vorteile eines 60+ tretlagers viel wichtiger sind als die nachteile. ich möcht zum beispiel nichts mehr über +15 fahren. für die techniken die du aufzählst hast du mit einem +- 0 tretlager keine nachteile. du musst dich im forum etwas durchlesen dann wirst du herausfinden was eine gemässigte und was eine radikale geo ist.
wegen der höhe zwischen lenker und tretlager: dein onkel muss elementar dringend wissen was du für eine gabel fahren willst. er braucht diese. zum einmesssen. wegen nachlauf und gabelhöhe und steuerrohrlänge usw. was willst du für eine gabel fahren?


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> @tobibo, die ideale geo für dich steht immer am ende einer bike historie. leute wie ich haben schon unendlich viele rahmen ausprobiert und ich kann dir sagen was mir an einem +30 tretlager nicht taugt und warum mein rad ein -10 hat. im endeffekt wirds dir persönlich aber nix bringen weil evtl. bist du ein typ dem die vorteile eines 60+ tretlagers viel wichtiger sind als die nachteile. ich möcht zum beispiel nichts mehr über +15 fahren. für die techniken die du aufzählst hast du mit einem +- 0 tretlager keine nachteile. du musst dich im forum etwas durchlesen dann wirst du herausfinden was eine gemässigte und was eine radikale geo ist.
> wegen der höhe zwischen lenker und tretlager: dein onkel muss elementar dringend wissen was du für eine gabel fahren willst. er braucht diese. zum einmesssen. wegen nachlauf und gabelhöhe und steuerrohrlänge usw. was willst du für eine gabel fahren?



Das die Gabel elemtar wichtig ist, dass ist klar.. Denke da an eine Starrgabel, z.b. die hier
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1024_Gabel-Echo-Urban-26--Magura-disk---silber.html

hat ja ne vierpunkt und ne disc aufnahme, was ich sehr begrüßen würde. 

Das mit der Geo ist natürlich so ein Ding: Auf der einen Seite muss man wohl wirklich mehrere Geos antesten um wirklich auf das Optimum zu kommen, trotzdem muss ich ja mal irgendwo anfangen.. Es gibt ja mehrere Dinge, die sich bei den meisten nicht unterscheiden usw.
Wenn mir die Geo nach nem halben Jahr nicht optimal ist kann ich ja auch immernoch ein neues machen (lassen).


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Januar 2010)

So habe grad nochmal das genannte umgesetzt.. Leider zeigt mir das Programm den Radstand nicht direkt an...
Hier mal der aktuelle Stand, für Verbesserungen stehe ich weiterhin offen..


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Januar 2010)

welche schuhgrösse hast du? mit dem lenkwinkel und kurzem radstand kann es denke ich zu kollision mit dem fuss und dem laufrad kommen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Januar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> welche schuhgrösse hast du? mit dem lenkwinkel und kurzem radstand kann es denke ich zu kollision mit dem fuss und dem laufrad kommen.



pedal overlap mh... 
ja.. jetzt wo ich im internet rumgeschaut habe ist der radstand doch etwas kurz im vergleich zu anderen..
Schuhgröße habe ich 44..


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Januar 2010)

so.. denke den radstand werde ich von aktuell 1025 eher auf 1050 ändern, dass ist ja schon eher so wie die zu kaufenden Rahmen..

Naja mal eine weitere Frage zu den Parts: Ich suche grade mal ein wenig nach Laufrädern, finde allerdings nur recht wenig bei trialmarkt.de was auch in meinem Preissegment liegt. Gebrauchte komplette Laufräder habe ich aber bisher weder bei eBay noch hier im Forum gefunden. Muss es denn echt Neuware für 130 Euro pro Laufrad sein? Achja noch ne Frage: Vorne Scheibenbremse oder HS33? Oder einfach ne Gabel mit der Option auf beides kaufen?

mfg Tobias


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2010)

ne hs33 greift in den meisten Fällen härter... für Natur ist das top, für Street doch etwas hinterdlich. Ne Scheibe ist da einfach dosierbarer.


----------



## erwinosius (30. Januar 2010)

Also Räder gibt es doch ein paar im Verkaufe-Thread. Auch Bremsen sind da massig vorhanden.
Wenn du allerdings sparen willst, solltest du ein bisschen Gedluld mitbringen.

gruß
erwin

PS: Auf ebay findest du eh wenig Trialteile.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Januar 2010)

brake! bitte keine ausufernde bremsen, naben oder laufraddiskussion hier im thread. ausser es geht um bremssockeln und hinterbaubreiten, danke.sonst wirds wirklich unübersichtlich.

ich war jetzt zwei tage bei einem umbau im werk von develey beschäftigt (senf, ketchup usw) und hab ein paar eindrücke von den metallbauern und schweissern mitgenommen. vor allem hab ich mein schweissgerät im einsatz gesehn weils eine firma als mobiles gerät dabeihatte.
und dann hab ich dabei zugesehn wie ein schweisser (40 jahre berufserfahrung) in 6m höhe auf ner leiter ein rohr mit kleinen handspiegeln rundherum verschweisst hat. da ist so ein fahrradrahmen ja ein traum vom handling her.
er hat so gut wie keinen zusatz verwendet und das rohr muss halt 100% dichtgeschweisst sein. schaute natürlich top aus die naht. schön wenn man sieht was alles möglich ist mit erfahrung und routine. die gasflaschen haben sie palettenweise angeliefert. in so einer lebensmittelindustrie ist ALLES aus edelstahl. da gibts auch alle arten von schweissnähten. 

demnächst komplettier ich den fullie prototypen. mal sehn wie sich das fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Januar 2010)

musste wieder mal flott gehn heut. ich wollt mich nicht lang aufhalten mit den schrottrohren. was zählt ist die funktion und mit den gebohrten vollmetall aufnahmen ist der hinterbau absolut spielfrei. für das finale fullie werd ich mir dann solche hülsen sauber drehn lassen.

vordere dämpferaufnahme





schwingenaufnahme mit den gebohrten vollmetallachsaufnahmen





angeheftet





test





durchgebraten und geflext





sattelklemme: hülse aufschweisen und dann durchschneiden










fertiger schrottrohr-prototyp




















morgen wenn alles gut geht, aufbau und testfahrt. falls die kinematik doch nicht taugt schneid ich einfach das oberrohr wieder raus


----------



## Maxximum (30. Januar 2010)

sehr geil rainer,
bin ich ja mal gespannt!!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Januar 2010)

ich hab den rahmen gestern noch schnell mit mattschwarz lackiert und heute zusammengebaut. das hat wirklich gut geklappt.






fertiger aufbau. bevor ich alles vermesse fahr ich heut erst mal ne runde damit.


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Januar 2010)

respekt... rainer das geht nicht mehr als selbstgebaut durch, das ist zu gut.. mach bitte mal nen ausgiebigen praxistest und berichte uns!


----------



## erwinosius (31. Januar 2010)

Hey Rainer,
schaut saugut aus. Hast jetzt doch mit WIG geschweißt. Schaut doch recht gut aus. Aber die zwei Löcher im Unterrohr stören ein bisschen. Hoffe das wird nicht zur Sollbruchstelle.
Und am besten die Teile vorher zurecht flexen dann wird die Form besser und man kann sie besser zurechtschleifen.



> und dann hab ich dabei zugesehn wie ein schweisser (40 jahre berufserfahrung) in 6m höhe auf ner leiter ein rohr mit kleinen handspiegeln rundherum verschweisst hat. da ist so ein fahrradrahmen ja ein traum vom handling her.
> er hat so gut wie keinen zusatz verwendet und das rohr muss halt 100% dichtgeschweisst sein. schaute natürlich top aus die naht. schön wenn man sieht was alles möglich ist mit erfahrung und routine.



geht alles wenn man will. Wir haben auch mal Sachen verschweißt, das waren Glasgeländer wo man auf der anderen Seite der Scheibe schweißen musste. Also durch die Scheibe schauen, über das Geländer greifen und dann noch mit der "falschen" Hand schweißen.
Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ien Weg. Vor allem wichtig beim WIG schweißen ist Ruhe und Gelassenheit. Dann sich ne möglichst gute Postion suchen (Hand auflegen ist immer gut) und dann langsam losschweißen.

Habe mir jetzt auch schon Columbusrohre ausgesucht und wollte mir mal ein Angebot schicken lassen. Scheitert aber im Moment an meinem kaputten PC. :-(

gruß
erwin


----------



## siede. (31. Januar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hab den rahmen gestern noch schnell mit mattschwarz lackiert und heute zusammengebaut. das hat wirklich gut geklappt.
> 
> http://www.mitterbiller.de/fullie44.jpg
> 
> ...


Bis aufs etwas dünn aussehnde und gelochte Unterrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Januar 2010)

So ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich die vorerst endgültige Geometrie habe..
Nun wollte ich mir heute mal überlegen, welche Rohre und wieviel ich jeweils davon brauche. Da kam das nächste Problem: Der Bikecad spuckt immernur die effektive Oberrohrlänge aus.. Wie messt ihr die spätere Rohrlänge? Einfach ausdrucken und den Maßstab abtragen?

(angehängt noch mal der letzte Stand)


----------



## Maxximum (31. Januar 2010)

@rainer: sehr sehr geil!!  ich finde sogar dass der massive alu-hinterbau sehr gut zum stahlrahmen passt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Januar 2010)

Ist der Pedalrückschlag spürbar?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Februar 2010)

@ Rainer:

Porno Porno Porno Porno Porno Porno Porno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Und am besten die Teile vorher zurecht flexen dann wird die Form besser und man kann sie besser zurechtschleifen.



ja, aber mittlerweile hab ich wieder haufenweise arbeit und es musste schnell gehn. es wäre schwachsinn gewesen sich bei dem fullie besonders um die optik zu bemühen weil: schau dir nochmal eine seite vorher an was ich für material verwendet habe und: ich hatte keine ahnung das das ding überhaupt so schnell und so gut funktioniert. (sonst hätt ich ein vernünftiges sitz und unterrohr verwendet.)
es gibt zwei methoden solche räder zu bauen: so wie im rahmendesign thread erst mal ein halbes jahr an einer cad zeichnung sitzen und kinematiken mit dem computer prüfen, anbauteile lasern lassen und passende rohrsätze bestellen und dann wahrscheinlich noch mal ein jahr später das finale fullie bauen.
aber was will ich in einem jahr oder zwei? keine ahnung. ich weiss was ich jetzt will und meine methode funktioniert an zwei samstag nachmittagen und fertig ist der fahr und testbare prototyp. draufsetzen und gas geben und wenns ist wieder auseinander flexen und ne verbesserte version basteln.

pedalrückschlag gibts zumindest auf dem grossen blatt keinen unerträglichen weil der hinterbau relativ hart bleibt im wiegetritt. das kleine blatt hab ich noch nicht getestet.
testbericht und video folgt noch. die rainscobike testfahrer sind richtig heiss auf das hässliche entlein um die schönen taiwanschwäne und versandbrieftauben zu ärgern.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (1. Februar 2010)

Habe das Thema hier über ein anderes zum Rahmenbau gefunden. Ich muss sagen, wow!

Hut ab vor deinen Bauten. Wirklich eine interessante und schöne Arbeit! Ich glaube, das ist der Traum eines jeden Bikers, sich sein Rad von Grund auf zusammen zu bauen.
Deine Fahrkünste imponieren mir auch immer wieder  Die sieht man ja öfter mal hier im Forum, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2010)

So. Schweißdraht ist schonmal da.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Rohre (noch bisschen sparen) und dann die optimale Geo.





Speziell für 25CrMo4

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Februar 2010)

was für "zeugs" ist es denn?


----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2010)

1.7339
WCrMo1Si


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Februar 2010)

brauch ich auch! wo hast den her? bestellbar im netz?

das rainscobike heliustrash fullie hat seine ersten belastungstests hinter sich. pedalrückschlag hat es nicht aber nerviges ghostshifting. da muss ich den zug noch optimieren.

hier mal ein foto vom kollisionstest beim einschlag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (26. Februar 2010)

Den gibts im Schweißfachhandel. Falls du welchen brauchst kann man ja drüber reden. Ich hab hier ca 1 kg da.
gruß
erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2010)

servus 

mal ne frage an rainer hast du das teil mal gewogen?
oder hab ich das überlesen 

starkes projekt


----------



## 525Rainer (25. März 2010)

servus,

also das heliustrash fullie wiegt 15,4kg soweit ich mich erinnern kann. die hardtails sind echt leicht aber ich hab keine waage, frag mich nicht. ich glaub mein heizungsrohr hardtail ham wir mal mit 13, irgendwas gewogen. das gekaufte-rohr bike von meinem freund tobi ist vom rahmen her sehr leicht aber die ausstattung ist ultraschwer.


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2010)

@Rainer wie schauts aus, gibts schon nen neuen prototyp? ich seh dich nur noch auf dem leidwill?!


----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2010)

ja, momentan fahr ich nur weil ich sonst kei zeit hab zum basteln.

es wird so bald es geht ein prototyp nach meinen vorstellungen entstehn bei dem ich keine nachteile wie gewicht, schwingendrehpunkt und zufallskinematik in kauf nehmen muss. 
da haben sich einige coole neue möglichkeiten aufgetan.
wenns soweit ist gehts hier natürlich weiter.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. April 2010)

wir leben von der vorfreude 

hast natürlich recht, bei dem wetter muß man fahren!


----------



## bernte_one (11. Mai 2010)

für die rahmenbauer hier

schaut mal in der bucht nach tube notcher  oder pipe notcher
hab mir vor einiger zeit so ein teil aus slovenien für insgesamt 60 schicken lassen   dann brauch man bloß noch eine loch / topfbohrer aus bimetaller zb heller und man kann rohrausklinkungen in fast jedem winkel machen
feilen ahlen etc  enfällt somit

wer es nicht will dem hilft evtl der link weiter
http://www.metalgeek.com/static/cope.pcgi


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2010)

ein kurzer clip mit dem rainscobike prototypen der nach wie vor hält und gut fährt:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7345/h

ich hab wieder mal festgestellt das ich wieder mehr hardtail fahren muss. mit dem fullie bleibt man auf der stelle, und mit dem hardtail lernt man immer wieder was dazu.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Juli 2010)

broken!!!! nicht meins aber tobi seins.


das innen gusset taugt nichts. das ergibt ne kerbwirkung wie bei den bremsaufnahmen vom canyon nerve. 

tja, und da er das bike nachträglich lackiert hat, gibts genau so wie bei canyon 0,0 garantie! sorry!






somit sollten sich die vielen vorbestellungen wie von selbst erledigt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Juli 2010)

was ist da mit dem nerve? ich überleg mir so ein ding zu holen.


----------



## jan_hl (9. Juli 2010)

Vergroesser das Gusset einfach so weit, dass es das ganze Rahmendreieck ausfuellt


----------



## holmar (9. Juli 2010)

du bist ganz schön unkulant, rainer!


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2010)

hi rainer, 

27° um 5.15uhr in der wohnung, ich kann nicht mehr pennen ...

ich habe mich von anfang an gefragt warum du ein einzelnes gusset quasi in die rahmenmitte baust und nicht zwei stück jeweils rechts und links am rahmen anbringst, wie es sonst jeder rahmenbauer macht. ich erkläre mir das wie folgt: ober- und unterrohr werden hauptsächlich vertikal belastet werden, das heisst die belastung auf zug oder druck findet quasi auf den oberen und unteren flächen der rohre statt (wenn man mal stupide ne 2d sicht von der seite nimmt). durch das mittlere gusset und dessen schweissnaht hast aber genau da ein schwächung eingebracht. zwei gussets an den aussenseiten, die mittig an den rohren angeschweisst sind, quasi auf der neutralen ebene (bei der vertikalen belastung), wären da aus meiner sicht sinnvoller. 
ist das totaler bullshit oder kann mir das einer mit mehr fachkompetenz bestätigen, ich bin büro mensch mit täglich 100% office kram am rechner ;-)....


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das kommt ungefähr so hin.

Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass man heute mehr diese Gussets einsetzt:





und nicht mehr die Dreiecke.


----------



## bernte_one (10. Juli 2010)

dem würde ich auch zustimmen
gussets oben unten ranmachen und nur mit schweißpunkten an ober und unterrohr fixieren sowie durchgehende naht am steuerrohr
und schön darauf achte dass die gussets keine spitz zulaufenden enden haben immer eher bogenförmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (10. Juli 2010)

ich weiss nicht mehr genau warum wir uns für das gusset in der mitte entschieden haben. ich denke wir wollten einfach verschiedene sachen ausprobieren.
mein prototyp hält ja nach wie vor und ist mehrmals in der woche im einsatz. der hat die aussengussets.


----------



## bernte_one (11. Juli 2010)

der arme!

gib ihm mal ein wenig farbe


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2010)

das is ma richtisch RAW!


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2010)

wenn das auf Dauer hält (meine Stabilität), wäre das meine Farbe

;-)


----------



## kinzui (17. Juli 2010)

so damit der thread nicht einschläft hät ich mal ein paar fragen.

es geht um einen gefederten stahlrahmen. wenn man den im vpp system oder auch dw bauen würde, also das hinten quasi ein "käfig" ist, kann man dann den Stahlkäfig mittels alu oder magnesium links an den stahl hauptrahmen anbringen oder kommt es da zu kontaktkorrosion oder irgendwelchen anderen problemen?


----------



## kinzui (26. Juli 2010)

edit: ihr seit langweilig.... fragen schon beantwortet... wann gehts hier mal wieder weiter?


----------



## ecols (26. Juli 2010)

rainer ist beschäftigt:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7617/h


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juli 2010)

foto: andi schuster.. danke baby!






ich denk mir eigentlich bei jedem sprung das könnte jetzt der letzte sein mit dir lieber prototyp.


----------



## ecols (27. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich denk mir eigentlich bei jedem sprung das könnte jetzt der letzte sein mit dir lieber prototyp.



Und die Konsequenzen im Falle eines Bruches bei der Landung kannst du dann einfach so ausblenden???  Verrückt..


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2010)

unwarscheinlich das stahl mit einmal sauber durchbricht. Vorher hatts am rahmen mit sicherheit ein paar risse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (27. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> foto: andi schuster.. danke baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah!

Rainer was machstn nächste Woche? Fahr mitn Stefan zum WC nach Belgien und bin dann noch ein Zeiterl in Innsbruck... hast vielleicht Lust auf a Runde in München?


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2010)

wann bist du in innsbruck? ich bin nächste woche (montag-freitag) auch da, aber ohne rad


----------



## Monty98 (27. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wann bist du in innsbruck? ich bin nächste woche (montag-freitag) auch da, aber ohne rad



morgen bis zumindest Montag... hab schon gehört von eurem (Du+Icke?) Besuch.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Juli 2010)

ich bin leider arbeiten. wann seit ihr wo? ich kann leider keine woche im vorraus planen..

auf dem fotos fällt mir auf das ich mit dem ausgefrästen heizungssteuerrohr voll die gute risskontrolle für den gabelschaft hab.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2010)

Monty98 schrieb:


> morgen bis zumindest Montag... hab schon gehört von eurem (Du+Icke?) Besuch.


ne nur ich.

Ich muss mich an der Uni einschreiben und werde beim stefan pennen.

Rainer, ich wollte evtl. ne kleine tour starten und mir dort nen bike ausleihen. Wenn du also spontan zeit hast sag bescheid. 
ich hätt ja bock 

Donnerstag oder Mitwoch warscheinlich.


----------



## Monty98 (28. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich bin leider arbeiten. wann seit ihr wo? ich kann leider keine woche im vorraus planen..



Das wird schon irgendwie funktioniern... Wir fahren am Donnerstag los Richtung Belgien, mit Zwischenstop bei Trialmarkt.de .  Ich bin dann ab kommenden Montag für alles bereit. München? Linz? Oder hast ein paar gscheite Spots? Wär auf jeden Fall cool! Der Andi ist noch außer Gefecht?


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juli 2010)

ui, alles unter der woche.. das schaut eher schlecht aus.
andi ist ausser gefecht aber wenn er zurück ist kann er backward nosewheelies mit hollandrädern kilometerlang. das ist das einzige neben wheelies was er grad  und die letzten monate trainieren kann.


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Bild


Das erinnert mich an BMX-Zeiten in Regensburg.
Da hats dann aber bei der Landung bestimmt gscheppert?


----------



## kinzui (31. Juli 2010)

hört auf fahrräder zu fahren, baut sie lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (24. Oktober 2010)

bald ist winter.. Rainer, wann gehts weiter?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Oktober 2010)

nach dem rahmenbuch hat rainscobikes natürlich ALLE ausgelieferten rahmen anstandslos zurückgerufen und wir analysieren ob der defekt an den kunden oder an der unsachgemässen nutzung der kunden liegt. da deswegen zur zeit keine müde mark umgesetzt wird erschliesst sich rainscobikes neue märkte. 

ich habe hier dazu was geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7692933&postcount=2010

natürlich hab ich den kopf voller ideen nur leider frisst mein anderes hobby (fliesenlegen) derzeit und das bis einschliesslich weihnachten und wahrscheinlich noch bis juli august 2011 noch jegliche zeit für die umsetzung.
da ist es trotzdem irgnedwie eine genugtuung dass rainscobikes trotzdem trends bei etablierten firmen setzt:
check http://www.nicolai.net/13-0-2011+PDF+online+catalogue.html 
ab seite 25.

falls sich zeitlich doch noch was ergibt: rainscobikes hat auf der eurobike wiederholt das angebot bekommen mit unterstüztung anderer hersteller ideen umzusetzen. aber solange keine zeit ist das produkt dann ordentlich zu puschen wärs nicht fair das alles auszunutzen.


----------



## bike-show.de (26. Oktober 2010)

> ich habe hier dazu was geschrieben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7692933&postcount=2010



ich finde es gut, dass ihr erfolg habt und gleichzeitig auf dem boden geblieben seid und so...


----------



## holmar (27. Oktober 2010)

Darf man fragen wann du das meditative fliesenlegen als Ausgleich zur schwerindustrie für dich entdeckt hast?


----------



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm. Scherz oder Unaufmerksamkeit? Ich kann es nicht definieren.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2010)

letzeres wäre meine vermutung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maroni (19. September 2011)

ich wollte für meine ersten trialanfänge ein günstiges rad. dank rainers inspiration hab ich mich auch mal in die rahmenbastelei geweigt. jetzt kann man glaub ich schon mal die basics lernen auf meinem 10 euro radl.


----------



## kamo-i (19. September 2011)

Also finds ja grundlegend supergeil, wenn man die möglichkeit dazu hat uns sich dem witmet. 

aber: ist es nicht bisschen viel arbeit um das SO EIN Bike damit aufzubauen? Also auf weils erstma nur der Anfang ist. Da ist die Geo eig. egal. 

Rainer hatte ja schon zig Rahmen hinter sich. Und hatte wohl nie den Perfekten. Er wollte sich ja einen schweißen lassen für teures Geld und wollt sich bzgl. Geo sicher sein. 

Oder hat das bei dir hier den gleichen Hintergrund?


----------



## maroni (19. September 2011)

ich hab kein mountainbike mehr. mein kinderrad (24" mountainbike) hab ich zu einem snowbike umgebaut. daher hat ich schon mal die räder und sonst a bissl zeugs.
hab mal für nen 10er nen alten stahlrahmen vom radlhändler gekauft und der lag jetzt doch schon einige zeit rum. und weil ich in den semesterferien sowieso zeit habe und immer lust a, basteln habe (ich glaube da liegt der hauptgrund für dieses projekt).
hat einfach riesen spaß gemacht und jetzt hab ich zusätzlich noch die geo vom inspired und bin total heiß weitere sachen zu basteln.


----------



## kamo-i (19. September 2011)

achso. 

Nja dann: saubere Sache! 

(Auch wenn die Parts bzgl. Trial nicht lang mitmachen werden...)


----------



## hst_trialer (19. September 2011)

ja... die parts sind ein gutes thema. vielleicht solltest du mal berichten, was da noch passieren wird. denn so wie der hobel da jetzt steht willst du doch nicht wirklich fahren oder?

falls du dann irgendwann so weit bist, dass du sauber bwhs und balancieren kannst, dann empfehle ich dir zum einstieg die günstigen fld-rahmen bei ebay.


----------



## maroni (19. September 2011)

kann ich dann im broken parts thread posten 

auf jeden fall hats ne menge spaß gemacht das ding zu basteln und jetzt versuch ich erst mal länger wie 10 sekunden drauf zu stehen.


----------

